# Popsugar Must Have May 2014 *SPOILERS*



## boxesandboxes (Apr 9, 2014)

Since so many of us know what is in the April box (thanks Channel7 spoliers!), starting the May thread.  Any guesses?


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 9, 2014)

Popsugar is on a roll... Cheers to another great month. :beer:


----------



## MsBLittleton (Apr 9, 2014)

PS really has been on a roll!!! I hope the trend continues! I have yet to decide what I want, I will see what others think and go from there!


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 9, 2014)

All I know I want is spring spring spring. I would love to get some fancy shaving cream for your legs since it is getting warmer. Maybe something in the orchid color of the year? A nice pen to go with the April notebook Gosh I really don't even know what I want anymore cause popsugar keeps surprising me with things I never knew I wanted lol.


----------



## s112095 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm still holding out for a nice travel pouch/makeup bag travel set. But I do hope they continue the way they have been going. The last few months have been great.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Apr 12, 2014)

Now that I canceled my subscription, I REALLY hope there is a code!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now that I canceled my subscription, I REALLY hope there is a code!
true. me too!


----------



## natashaia (Apr 13, 2014)

may is my last month of my 6 month sub. i hope it ends on a happy note. i have way too much stuff from pop sugar now. when i move i need to sort stuff to give away.


----------



## pbpink (Apr 14, 2014)

there is a deal today 4/14 until 4/15 (i think it stops at noon tomm) on rue la la $29.95 http://www.ruelala.com/product/detail/eventId/96967/styleNum/4112356409/viewAll/0 POPSUGARâ€™S FAVORITE PRODUCTS, DELIVERED. Whatâ€™s inside each box? A mix of editor-adored, full-sized loot (in home, fashion, beauty, fitness, and food) just for you. From on-trend scarves to the latest makeup trends and exercise musts, these monthly boxes have it all. And theyâ€™re always a surprise. Cue squeals of delight. Validity: April 17 through June 17, 2014, unless prohibited by law. Valid for new customers only. Shipping is included. Limited to one offer per person; one offer per transaction. How to redeem: Within 24 hours you will receive a voucher via email confirming your purchase of an introductory Must Have Box from POPSUGAR. Within 72 hours you will receive a redemption email containing your unique shopping code. Visit POPSUGAR online upon receiving your redemption email to redeem.


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pbpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

there is a deal today 4/14 until 4/15 (i think it stops at noon tomm)
on rue la la $29.95

http://www.ruelala.com/product/detail/eventId/96967/styleNum/4112356409/viewAll/0

POPSUGARâ€™S FAVORITE PRODUCTS, DELIVERED.

Whatâ€™s inside each box? A mix of editor-adored, full-sized loot (in home, fashion, beauty, fitness, and food) just for you. From on-trend scarves to the latest makeup trends and exercise musts, these monthly boxes have it all. And theyâ€™re always a surprise. Cue squeals of delight.

Validity: April 17 through June 17, 2014, unless prohibited by law. Valid for new customers only. Shipping is included. Limited to one offer per person; one offer per transaction.

How to redeem: Within 24 hours you will receive a voucher via email confirming your purchase of an introductory Must Have Box from POPSUGAR. Within 72 hours you will receive a redemption email containing your unique shopping code. Visit POPSUGAR online upon receiving your redemption email to redeem.

It says valid only for new customers...do you think it work for resubscribers?


----------



## pbpink (Apr 14, 2014)

> It says valid only for new customers...do you think it work for resubscribers?


 i think best thing to do would be to just make a new account to be on safe side - it's posted over in april thread too i am hoping for an easier coupon code for May but who knows if they will have one this month!!


----------



## skyflower (Apr 14, 2014)

does popsugar often advertise purchase deals on outside sites, which presumeably costs them money to do so? 

i purchased an annual subscription prior to the price increase, and i've seen coupon codes but not sales on external sites.  that they are doing this for the may box...  i wonder if these discounts are going to be a trend?  i've been buying gifts for family with the last few coupon codes since i'm getting a box regardless and $20/$30 boxes with spoilers was hard to pass up.  a spoiler and easier coupon code for may would be nice.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 14, 2014)

My sub ends in May, so I hope it is a good month and that they have coupon codes for June (hopefully for more than just one month)


----------



## NaydeneM (Apr 14, 2014)

Come on May!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't have the credit everyone has so I'll pass on this special! I still have a box coming just not for $4.95. : )


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 15, 2014)

I think I am going to skip on May and maybe resub in June for my bday month if there is a code. Have too much stuff right now, BUT if there is a good code I may be tempted to come back. LOL


----------



## janaelisa (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I am going to skip on May and maybe resub in June for my bday month if there is a code. Have too much stuff right now, BUT if there is a good code I may be tempted to come back. LOL
Or a good spoiler!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 15, 2014)

wh

Quote: Originally Posted by *pbpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

there is a deal today 4/14 until 4/15 (i think it stops at noon tomm)
on rue la la $29.95

http://www.ruelala.com/product/detail/eventId/96967/styleNum/4112356409/viewAll/0

POPSUGARâ€™S FAVORITE PRODUCTS, DELIVERED.

Whatâ€™s inside each box? A mix of editor-adored, full-sized loot (in home, fashion, beauty, fitness, and food) just for you. From on-trend scarves to the latest makeup trends and exercise musts, these monthly boxes have it all. And theyâ€™re always a surprise. Cue squeals of delight.

Validity: April 17 through June 17, 2014, unless prohibited by law. Valid for new customers only. Shipping is included. Limited to one offer per person; one offer per transaction.

How to redeem: Within 24 hours you will receive a voucher via email confirming your purchase of an introductory Must Have Box from POPSUGAR. Within 72 hours you will receive a redemption email containing your unique shopping code. Visit POPSUGAR online upon receiving your redemption email to redeem.
why is this in the MAY thread? It says - Estimated delivery by *Thursday, April 17, 2014 - looks like April box.  Is that correct?*


----------



## skyflower (Apr 15, 2014)

Not correct. Looks like valid for april may or June box. So it would be valid for this thread.



> wh why is this in the MAY thread? It says -Â Estimated delivery byÂ *Thursday, April 17, 2014 - looks like April box. Â Is that correct?*


----------



## pbpink (Apr 15, 2014)

> wh why is this in the MAY thread? It says -Â Estimated delivery byÂ *Thursday, April 17, 2014 - looks like April box. Â Is that correct?*


 it says "Validity: April 17 through June 17, 2014" so i would assume you could use it until June 17th....


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 15, 2014)

Hmmm. so we can select any box?  Ok THX!!


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wh

why is this in the MAY thread? It says - Estimated delivery by *Thursday, April 17, 2014 - looks like April box.  Is that correct?*
I'm fairly certain that means that the VOUCHER will be delivered by the 17th


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 16, 2014)

> I think I am going to skip on May and maybe resub in June for my bday month if there is a code. Have too much stuff right now, BUT if there is a good code I may be tempted to come back. LOL


 You are such an awesome person and you know that June Birthday people are awesomely creative and good people! I hope you will enjoy your Birthday when it comes around and I hope a super good code comes along for you in June!! It will I. Know!! Nancy


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 16, 2014)

I am hoping for one of those exfoliating mitts that was in the fabfitfun box!


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 16, 2014)

I had a few referrals last month so I have a free box now, will that automatically apply for may or do I need to do something special?


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 16, 2014)

Updates!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crowsgirl15* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm fairly certain that means that the VOUCHER will be delivered by the 17th
Yeah, I'm an idiot and was running on very little sleep when I wrote that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a few referrals last month so I have a free box now, will that automatically apply for may or do I need to do something special?
Mine applied automatically. I got an email within minutes of my referrals placing their order and it said I did not need to do anything and my next box would be on its way and I think it told me which month it would be too.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 16, 2014)

I was lucky enough to get 2 people to sign up with my referral link due to the Channel7 and the spoilers, so I'll be getting my very first free PopSugar box in May! Yay!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 16, 2014)

> I was lucky enough to get 2 people to sign up with my referral link due to the Channel7 and the spoilers, so I'll be getting my very first free PopSugar box in May! Yay!


 Awesome Rachel! That makes it all worth while, doesn't it? Yippee!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 17, 2014)

Just an update: I applied my RueLaLa code to a new subscription and it worked perfectly! The confirmation page says that I'm getting the May box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 17, 2014)

I am not subbed for May yet but here is a wish list:

1. Waterproof Eye Makeup remover

2. Head turban/wrap

3. Neon nail polish

4. Waterproof beach clutch to store electronics/phone/wallet etc. 

5. One size fits most cover up for beach

6. Flavored Tortilla chips like Chili lime or Habanero or Bloody Mary making kit

8. Still looking for a nice pen


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 17, 2014)

I would love to get a beautiful wallet. I'm jealous of the wallets I'm seeing in other sub boxes.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 17, 2014)

> I am not subbed for May yet but here is a wish list: 1. Waterproof Eye Makeup remover 2. Head turban/wrap 3. Neon nail polish 4. Waterproof beach clutch to store electronics/phone/wallet etc.Â  5. One size fits most cover up for beach 6. Flavored Tortilla chips like Chili lime or Habanero or Bloody Mary making kit 8. Still looking for a nice penÂ


 Yes This!! I think you should be the PS curator!!


----------



## mpierce14 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello!!! I have FINALLY joined. I have been creeping on MUT for like.... as long as I've been obsessed with boxes.

The real reason I cracked and joined to post is Popsugar. I just took advantage of the Rue LaLa voucher and the subscription page says I will receive May's box... in June. I don't plan on receiving June's box unless I can't live without continuing the subscription. (my husband might throw me - and my cosmetics - out) So here's the thing, if I can't cancel until after I get my first box, will I be billed for the June box in May? Since I won't get the May Box til June I feel like this is shady....


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 17, 2014)

> Hello!!! I have FINALLY joined. I have been creeping on MUT for like.... as long as I've been obsessed with boxes. The real reason I cracked and joined to post is Popsugar. I just took advantage of the Rue LaLa voucher and the subscription page says I will receive May's box... in June. I don't plan on receiving June's box unless I can't live without continuing the subscription. (my husband might throw me - and my cosmetics - out)Â So here's the thing, if I can't cancel until after I get my first box, will I be billed for the June box in May? Since I won't get the May Box til June I feel like this is shady....


 I just used my voucher &amp; placed my order also- on my confirmation page it said I'll get the May box &amp; it will ship at the beginning of May. Usually PS charges at the beginning of each month for that month. I think u should be able to cancel at the end of May &amp; not get charged for June. Maybe shoot them an email just to make sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 18, 2014)

> Hello!!! I have FINALLY joined. I have been creeping on MUT for like.... as long as I've been obsessed with boxes. The real reason I cracked and joined to post is Popsugar. I just took advantage of the Rue LaLa voucher and the subscription page says I will receive May's box... in June. I don't plan on receiving June's box unless I can't live without continuing the subscription. (my husband might throw me - and my cosmetics - out)Â So here's the thing, if I can't cancel until after I get my first box, will I be billed for the June box in May? Since I won't get the May Box til June I feel like this is shady....


 just cancel any time. You don't have to wait till received the box. The first box will still be delivered even if u cancel now


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 18, 2014)

So I have a lot of things on my "Spring/Summer" wishlist and I realized they all would probably make a cute PopSugar box, so I made it into my PopSugar wishlist instead! LOL





basically things that get me in the mood for spring/summer: florals, sunnies, pastels and bright nail colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 18, 2014)

> So I have a lot of things on my "Spring/Summer" wishlist and I realized they all would probably make a cute PopSugar box, so I made it into my PopSugar wishlist instead! LOL
> 
> basically things that get me in the mood for spring/summer: florals, sunnies, pastels and bright nail colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I WANT them ALL!!! Great Job With The Collage!!!


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I have a lot of things on my "Spring/Summer" wishlist and I realized they all would probably make a cute PopSugar box, so I made it into my PopSugar wishlist instead! LOL





basically things that get me in the mood for spring/summer: florals, sunnies, pastels and bright nail colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
um seriously? Best curation ever!  Plus none of this is size specific (except maybe sunglasses slightly). Worst part about this now is the pop sugar box probably won't live up to this!


----------



## specialtoes (Apr 18, 2014)

> So I have a lot of things on my "Spring/Summer" wishlist and I realized they all would probably make a cute PopSugar box, so I made it into my PopSugar wishlist instead! LOL
> 
> basically things that get me in the mood for spring/summer: florals, sunnies, pastels and bright nail colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That would be the most amazing box ever!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 18, 2014)

> So I have a lot of things on my "Spring/Summer" wishlist and I realized they all would probably make a cute PopSugar box, so I made it into my PopSugar wishlist instead! LOL
> 
> basically things that get me in the mood for spring/summer: florals, sunnies, pastels and bright nail colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Good job my friend! I'd definitely go for this! Send it to POPsugar and tell them the girls at MUT sent this for inspiration! I guess you could say demand list, but I don't think that would go over!!! LOL


----------



## Queennie (Apr 19, 2014)

Please have some yummy macaroons! Those would be lovely for spring!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 19, 2014)

I would love A nude lip Facial scrub Sunglasses Rollerball perfume Flip flops Alex and Ani Skirt


----------



## specialtoes (Apr 19, 2014)

Saw something on Facebook about a MAY10 code for 10 dollars off? Anyone try it yet?


----------



## specialtoes (Apr 19, 2014)

> Saw something on Facebook about a MAY10 code for 10 dollars off? Anyone try it yet?


 Update: just did it! MAY10 worked on my account. Just canceled and resubscribed.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 19, 2014)

How do you cancel. Or where?


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 19, 2014)

Did any of you who used the NY code notice that the confirmation email said "You have ordered a monthly subscription for $19.97, including free shipping." Do you think there is any chance that means it will be $19.97 each month?


----------



## specialtoes (Apr 19, 2014)

> How do you cancel. Or where?


 Go to your account and look at the subscriptions page. Then click on 'manage billing' and at the bottom there's a link that says click here to cancel.


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I have a lot of things on my "Spring/Summer" wishlist and I realized they all would probably make a cute PopSugar box, so I made it into my PopSugar wishlist instead! LOL





basically things that get me in the mood for spring/summer: florals, sunnies, pastels and bright nail colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That purse is so cute, where did you find it?


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did any of you who used the NY code notice that the confirmation email said "You have ordered a monthly subscription for $19.97, including free shipping." Do you think there is any chance that means it will be $19.97 each month?
I doubt it.  Mine says the same thing, but 21$ and change (I'm charged tax in CA on boxes).  You could contact them and ask, but it'll probably be normal price if you don't cancel.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 19, 2014)

Didn't work.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That purse is so cute, where did you find it?
It's actually a wallet, or what they refer to as a "crossbody wallet" haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.charmingcharlie.com/handbags/wallets/floral-lucky-clover-turnlock-wallet-1.html#color=yellow


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's actually a wallet, or what they refer to as a "crossbody wallet" haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.charmingcharlie.com/handbags/wallets/floral-lucky-clover-turnlock-wallet-1.html#color=yellow
Thanks!  I'll have to check it out when I'm there in a couple weeks.  That looks perfect for summer.


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Didn't work.
What didn't work?  Canceling or the new May promo code?


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 20, 2014)

I cancelled. Re tried and it told me the promo was for new customers only


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 20, 2014)

All it did was close my old account. So I resigned up


----------



## wisconsin gal (Apr 20, 2014)

First time trying a promo. Was feeling a little envious of all the promos while I had a solid monthly sub. I'm ok with it. Was worth a shot


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 20, 2014)

I"m really hoping for a great May!

I'm about to turn 30 on Tuesday and I'm freaking out, so I want something fun and bright and colorful to help me beat the "I'm old" blues. 

A cute home something would be nice.

A necklace!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I cancelled. Re tried and it told me the promo was for new customers only
I haven't tried it yet, but maybe you have to cancel and then gift someone (aka yourself) a subscription with the coupon?


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 22, 2014)

Interesting... Maybe they are finally actually making the codes for new customers only. I know the last few months a bunch of the yearly sub people were getting kind of PO'd that it's actually cheaper to just sub monthly and then cancel and resub each month.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 22, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I cancelled. Re tried and it told me the promo was for new customers only
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, but maybe you have to cancel and then gift someone (aka yourself) a subscription with the coupon?


Yea I have had luck in the past canceling my main account but gifting through it to another e-mail address. Either that or try signing up with a different e-mail address?


----------



## OiiO (Apr 23, 2014)

It sure seems like Spring/Summer boxes have always been better quality than Winter ones. Let's hope the trend continues and we get an amazing May box!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 23, 2014)

The  April box was my least favorite box of the whole year actually . Excited for May though.   Half the fun to me is just getting the box !!


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 23, 2014)

I cancelled my subscription after buying the April box, and then bought the 1 month intro box from Ruelala since I had a $25 credit.  I logged in to my old account and my code worked.  So, I didn't have to create a new account to use the Ruelala promo code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 23, 2014)

I cancelled after the april box too then used the coupon to buy the may box also.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 24, 2014)

sparklesgirlxox said:


> I cancelled after the april box too then used the coupon to buy the may box also.


Are you talking about the MAY10 code or the rue la la? Thanks.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 24, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Are you talking about the MAY10 code or the rue la la? Thanks.


 I used the may10  one didn't know about the rue one at the time.   Like someone said I also think the summer / spring boxes have been better in the past


----------



## michelekch (Apr 24, 2014)

I just tried the may 10 code on my account and it worked, I received a box last month


----------



## pbpink (Apr 24, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Interesting... Maybe they are finally actually making the codes for new customers only. I know the last few months a bunch of the yearly sub people were getting kind of PO'd that it's actually cheaper to just sub monthly and then cancel and resub each month.


i tried it and it said for new customers only

i would be happy to sign up for a year, if they lowered price to match coupon codes! i keep canceling and signing up, seems so silly but who on earth wants to pay more!! it makes no sense that they raised the price and then offer codes each month back to the old price!


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 24, 2014)

Just saw this on Facebook...


----------



## lorez88 (Apr 24, 2014)

I cancelled my subscription! I love Popsugar, but I decided I want to buy some adjustable dumbbells, so I'm trying to cut back on boxes. However, this is the THIRD time I cancel, and they keep reeling me back in. Here's hoping I stick to it this time, but who am I kidding, one good spoiler and I'll jump right back in!

I hope May is amazing for you ladies! And I hope I can resist joining you! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Apr 25, 2014)

i have no idea how to just subscribe to threads with the new layout. so i am just going to comment! i am excited for may!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 25, 2014)

natashaia said:


> i have no idea how to just subscribe to threads with the new layout. so i am just going to comment! i am excited for may!


I'm not quite sure how to do it either. I've just been clicking "follow this topic" but then unchecking all the boxes. Then when I go to my menu it appears in the "content I follow" section.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm not quite sure how to do it either. I've just been clicking "follow this topic" but then unchecking all the boxes. Then when I go to my menu it appears in the "content I follow" section.


THANK YOU. I still haven't been around enough to figure out the new layout, I feel so lost!


----------



## AmryAnn (Apr 25, 2014)

The May10 worked for me yesterday.  I honestly keep canceling because $40 really is too steep IMO, but give me 10 bucks off and I'm back with you...   I did miss April's box which I'm sad about, but am crossing my fingers for an awesome May box! B)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree  40 dollars is a lot and since I never seem to use much in the box I am just collecting stuff . Sometimes stuff I kinda hate....


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 25, 2014)

I wasn't able to use the MAY10 code after cancelling. I did it last month and it worked. That is so wonky. I'm going to wait a couple of days and try again. I love Popsugar, but I'm not happy about the price increase at all....sigh...


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 25, 2014)

I canceled and decided to wait a couple days to resub since people were having issues with it saying they weren't new. But apparently the MAY10 code is no longer valid.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 25, 2014)

I just saw a new coupon code for May. AWESOME10 for $10 off. From Popsugar's page on Gossip Bucket. Now, do I want to resub?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 25, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> I just saw a new coupon code for May. AWESOME10 for $10 off. From Popsugar's page on Gossip Bucket. Now, do I want to resub?


Thanks for the code! I was able to resub on the same account as before!


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 25, 2014)

I used the May 10 code right after I cancelled but that was a few days ago. This really is silly pop sugar. Just lower the price.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Apr 25, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Thanks for the code! I was able to resub on the same account as before!


AWESOME10 is not working for me...says for new subscribers only??   seriously, this is making me never want to sub with them again.  Why can some people do it, but not others.  I'll just stalk Ebay if there is something from the box I MUST have.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 25, 2014)

That's so weird! I don't understand why it does that. I was fully prepared to use a different email and everything.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 26, 2014)

They need to suck it up and lower the price back down to where it used to be and admit they made a mistake in raising the cost. They should offer the "refer5" coupon code to new subscribers as they've been doing, and then the discounts on the 3, 6, 12 month subscriptions and be done with these ridiculous coupon codes.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't know if I'm getting a May box or not. I had cancelled before the end of my six month sub which I swear should have been up by now. It says that the account is closed, but that the next box to ship is May. I may try to resub with the right coupon code, but I doubt that I will want two boxes and don't want to accidentally order another one.


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't know if the new May code would have worked for my same account when I cancelled, but I decided to use it to gift myself the May box and it worked (AWESOME10).  There seems to be a code every month, so unless they get smart and lower the price of the box back down, I think I'll just set a reminder to "gift" myself the monthly box when I feel like I want another. 

I hope May is as good as April's was!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 26, 2014)

I just used AWESOME10 to set up a second account for myself. My other account is a yearly sub and it's been kind of ticking me off that I paid more considering the hefty discounts each month. Lately, I've been really into swapping, so I figured for $30 I would either end up with a duplicate of an item I like or something I can swap for something else I really like. And since I already paid for the yearly, it doesn't feel that expensive to me.

Does anyone else have two subscriptions? I'm feeling kind of obsessed right now...


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 26, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> THANK YOU. I still haven't been around enough to figure out the new layout, I feel so lost!


Where are you guys seeing the follow this thread button? I'm lost too - it feels very messy to me.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 26, 2014)

Dayo Steph said:


> Where are you guys seeing the follow this thread button? I'm lost too - it feels very messy to me.


There is a "follow this topic" button to the top-right of the page, to the right of the topic name in the thread.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 26, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> There is a "follow this topic" button to the top-right of the page, to the right of the topic name in the thread.


The option doesn't appear to be available in the mobile view,so you will need to switch to the full site view. You can toggle between those at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 26, 2014)

Is following the thread the same as subscribing? I'm completely lost- even if I could figure out how to subscribe, I don't even know where to find my subscriptions.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 26, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Is following the thread the same as subscribing? I'm completely lost- even if I could figure out how to subscribe, I don't even know where to find my subscriptions.


Yes -- "follow this Thread" = Subscribe.

To find the content you are following, click on the little arrow near your name over to the right at the top of the Forums page to bring up a sub-menu and you can click on "Content I Follow" to get the thread.  In case the threads you follow don't show up, try clicking on My Content, and then you should be able to see all of the threads where you posted.

Note that this only works on desktop.  Mobile is still rather a disaster.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi All, just a reminder the Baublebar code we got a few months back expires in a few days. I just used mine on some sale items. Most if the good clearance stuff is gone, but I found a few good things.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 27, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Hi All, just a reminder the Baublebar code we got a few months back expires in a few days. I just used mine on some sale items. Most if the good clearance stuff is gone, but I found a few good things.


I made an order when they first posted the sale and got a great deal on a couple necklaces and a cute cuff bracelet. I had a small issue with the coupon code and one of the customer service people called me to help and said she added an "extra treat" into my package for my trouble. I've gotta say, Baublebar has amazing customer service! I hope they continue to be featured in PopSugar boxes.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 27, 2014)

I really like the Baublebar site to shop on. I like how they have multiple photo's of their rings and bracelets on customers and models. Give you idea's on what looks good together and what complements what without being able to try it on yourself. I ordered another of the ring holders for my daughter (whale) and I got several leather wrap bracelets and stack rings, very happy with my purchases.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi, Thanks for the AWESOME10 $10 Off code. I was able to resub by logging out of my cancelled account and resub using a new email address. I think $39.95 is too much too.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 27, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I don't know if the new May code would have worked for my same account when I cancelled, but I decided to use it to gift myself the May box and it worked (AWESOME10).  There seems to be a code every month, so unless they get smart and lower the price of the box back down, I think I'll just set a reminder to "gift" myself the monthly box when I feel like I want another.
> 
> I hope May is as good as April's was!


this is a good idea.  When is the cutoff for ordering a May box?


----------



## jmd252 (Apr 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> this is a good idea. When is the cutoff for ordering a May box?


I think it varies based on when the boxes sell out (no set date), but the coupons typically stop working sooner than the boxes sell out, at least that's what I've noticed. Although after the $10 off April coupon expired, someone found that 50% off code, so you never know...


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 27, 2014)

Question! I paid for the April Popsugar box (still haven't gotten it, but that's another story) and referred 5 people. Does that mean I get the next three months free? I won't be charged?


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

myungsunkim24 said:


> Question! I paid for the April Popsugar box (still haven't gotten it, but that's another story) and referred 5 people. Does that mean I get the next three months free? I won't be charged?


That should be the case!

You can check this if you go to your account page and look under the "referrals" tab. You'll see a list of the 5 names of the people you referred, and if you have the 3 months free, it should be highlighted in pink on the little timeline/bar thing. They won't charge you for the next 3 months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> That should be the case!
> 
> You can check this if you go to your account page and look under the "referrals" tab. You'll see a list of the 5 names of the people you referred, and if you have the 3 months free, it should be highlighted in pink on the little timeline/bar thing. They won't charge you for the next 3 months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have 5 refurals too but  I cancelled and I wrote to them and they said they I would have to subscribe again for them to add the free ones to my account


----------



## pbpink (Apr 28, 2014)

sparklesgirlxox said:


> I have 5 refurals too but  I cancelled and I wrote to them and they said they I would have to subscribe again for them to add the free ones to my account



did you ever get your one month free for the 2 referrals?  

i have 4 referrals in my account which is not active, i can re-sub anytime so if i get my one month free now, will i then get 3 more months free when i get 5 referalls? or can i get 4 months free when i get 5 referrals?

hope this makes sense!! any insight would be much appreciated!! 

on website it says:


If 2 of your friends sign up, then you may receive 1 month free — and achieve "Influencer" status
If 5 of your friends sign up, then you may receive a total of 3 months free — and achieve "Insider" status


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 28, 2014)

pbpink said:


> did you ever get your one month free for the 2 referrals?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No never got the free months because I cancelled. I wrote to them about it many times and they told me that in order to get the free months due to me I would have to resub   ( pay for  a sub ) then they would add the free subs to that.   I don't want that I just wanted the free subs due to me


----------



## pbpink (Apr 28, 2014)

sparklesgirlxox said:


> No never got the free months because I cancelled. I wrote to them about it many times and they told me that in order to get the free months due to me I would have to resub   ( pay for  a sub ) then they would add the free subs to that.   I don't want that I just wanted the free subs due to me


i see - so you need to pay for a month and then they will add the free boxes? i wonder if it is 3 free boxes or 4 free boxes?

i would hope with 5 referrals we would get the one month free for 2 ref's AND three months free for 5 ref's - unless they start all over again at 2 referrals, this is what i am confused by 

so lame that you need to pay to get the free ones, i will have to do same thing, hopefully a code will work at least


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

I think though, if you have an active subscription, you won't be charged for your free boxes. IE: I subscribed to the April box and did not cancel afterwards. I referred 2 people, so I should get the May box free of charge.

I don't understand why they can't just reactivate your account so that you can get the free boxes though. Makes no sense!


----------



## pbpink (Apr 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think though, if you have an active subscription, you won't be charged for your free boxes. IE: I subscribed to the April box and did not cancel afterwards. I referred 2 people, so I should get the May box free of charge.
> 
> I don't understand why they can't just reactivate your account so that you can get the free boxes though. Makes no sense!


lucky you! it totally makes no sense but this is popsugar! if you get 3 more referrals i wonder if you will get the 3 free months too? we need someone here who has received referrals to explain! 

i wish i ordered my resort box under a different email, i would have 5 refs then! ah well! i also wish i could just order a year at a bigger discount!! this box is just so fun, it's the only one i order besides from golden tote here and there!


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 28, 2014)

I know this has nothing to do with the May box but did y'all know that the Snapea Crisps come in flavours?? I had the Wasabi Ranch and OH MY! Delicious! I found them at the airport in Philly of all places... I must find a store that sells the other flavors. I love these snacks.


----------



## Kristen27 (Apr 28, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I know this has nothing to do with the May box but did y'all know that the Snapea Crisps come in flavours?? I had the Wasabi Ranch and OH MY! Delicious! I found them at the airport in Philly of all places... I must find a store that sells the other flavors. I love these snacks.


Those are so good. I garbled them all up in one sitting. Totally bad.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

I didn't get this message because I didn't receive the resort box, but I think this is a really nice gesture on PopSugar's part, especially because of how much never-ending drama that box caused!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I didn't get this message because I didn't receive the resort box, but I think this is a really nice gesture on PopSugar's part, especially because of how much never-ending drama that box caused!!


Oh, wow. Thanks for sharing! I almost never get any of their emails (including shipping notifications), but I did get the resort box. I'm excited to try the gloss. That is a nice gesture.


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 29, 2014)

So we all receive the lipgloss? All May subscribers, that is?


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 29, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> So we all receive the lipgloss? All May subscribers, that is?


I think only those that purchased that Limited Edition resort box will receive the lip gloss as an apology for the shipping snafus that occurred with that box.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 29, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> So we all receive the lipgloss? All May subscribers, that is?


. 
Sorry I believe that this is to compensate those who ordered the special edition resort box and had to wait 3 or more weeks past the expected receive date to get their box. Along with some disappointment in the quality of some item verses the double price tag of the box. So my email stated that popsugar would either put this in my May box or if I no longer subscribe (which I don't at this time) they would send it to the address that they sent my resort box to. This is a nice gesture.


----------



## vivianjo (Apr 29, 2014)

Soooo...I just got an email from Popsugar saying that I wasn't subscribed for May? I subscribed last month with the 50% off coupon code...how was that not a recurring subscription starting?


----------



## doubleemama (Apr 29, 2014)

vivianjo said:


> Soooo...I just got an email from Popsugar saying that I wasn't subscribed for May? I subscribed last month with the 50% off coupon code...how was that not a recurring subscription starting?


I got the same email, even though I purposefully stayed subscribed so that my free referral boxes would still be in effect. Now in order to get the free box, I have to resubscribe and pay for the May box. Pretty annoying.

On a positive note, it let me use AWESOME10 to take $10 off the May box, even on the same account.


----------



## vivianjo (Apr 29, 2014)

doubleemama said:


> I got the same email, even though I purposefully stayed subscribed so that my free referral boxes would still be in effect. Now in order to get the free box, I have to resubscribe and pay for the May box. Pretty annoying.
> 
> On a positive note, it let me use AWESOME10 to take $10 off the May box, even on the same account.


Well, that's a bright side, but now I'm like over it. Don't even feel like bothering with it. How annoying...


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 29, 2014)

I got the email as well. I tried to use the code and it didn't work for me. New subscribers only. I think I'll just wait until I see what's in the box. I doubt it will sell out.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 29, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I got the email as well. I tried to use the code and it didn't work for me. New subscribers only. I think I'll just wait until I see what's in the box. I doubt it will sell out.


I'm sort of over the fact that existing subscribers can't use the codes. Everyone just uses different email addresses anyways (they advised it one time when I asked about it).  Think after a year and a half of getting their box (only missing 1 month, thankfully, april 2013), it might be time to stop for a while.  Unless they allow the options for existing accounts to use the codes, too.


----------



## kgus22 (Apr 29, 2014)

doubleemama said:


> I got the same email, even though I purposefully stayed subscribed so that my free referral boxes would still be in effect. Now in order to get the free box, I have to resubscribe and pay for the May box. Pretty annoying.
> 
> On a positive note, it let me use AWESOME10 to take $10 off the May box, even on the same account.


I got the same e-mail as well. I sent them an angry message back, because i specifically e-mailed them about two weeks ago making sure i would get the may box for free because of my referrals. if they make me pay for ANOTHER box, i will be very upset because they already told me i would get may free.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 29, 2014)

It sounds like the email may have accidentally been sent to everyone, even if you're already subscribed. I'm sure they'll send an apology email once they figure out who received it by mistake.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It sounds like the email may have accidentally been sent to everyone, even if you're already subscribed. I'm sure they'll send an apology email once they figure out who received it by mistake.


I think so too. Because I got the e-mail as well. I checked my account and I am still subscribed and on schedule to receive the May box. I also have a free box credit, so I sent them an e-mail just to make sure everything is a-OK. I don't think anyone should panic. Just send them an e-mail and make sure you received the message in error and that you're still scheduled to get a May box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mine says Next Box May but next payment N/A.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 30, 2014)

Hmmm maybe this is their way to not have an argument over their comfirming email mistake they sent out on the 1/2 price boxes? Something about putting in the confirmation email that ""you have signed up for a monthly subscribtion for $19.97, including free shipping."


----------



## doubleemama (Apr 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It sounds like the email may have accidentally been sent to everyone, even if you're already subscribed. I'm sure they'll send an apology email once they figure out who received it by mistake.


I don't know if it was an accidental email, but my account was closed, even though I had not closed it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 30, 2014)

I hope they get this figured out for you all! Whenever I use a code, I just do a one-month gift subscription so I don't have to worry about getting charged again. Personally, I'm waiting for another 1/2 off code, lol.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 30, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I hope they get this figured out for you all! Whenever I use a code, I just do a one-month gift subscription so I don't have to worry about getting charged again. Personally, I'm waiting for another 1/2 off code, lol.


They do this?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll have to keep my eye out! I've always wanted a Popsugar box but it's never in the cards...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 30, 2014)

@@elizabethrose yes! I used it for both the February and April boxes. To my knowledge, you just need separate email addresses for the "sender" and "receiver".


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 30, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@elizabethrose yes! I used it for both the February and April boxes. To my knowledge, you just need separate email addresses for the "sender" and "receiver".


Oh that's a doable thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm definitely gonna have to take advantage of this!!  Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Apr 30, 2014)

doubleemama said:


> I don't know if it was an accidental email, but my account was closed, even though I had not closed it.


Yes, same thing here, Mine says closed and I never closed it.  I also reached the influencer status meaning I should be getting a May box for free for referring 2 people.  I received the email on April 23, that I'll be receiving one free month.  It didn't specify which month.  So, I emailed them back since it hasn't' reflected on my acct. At that time, my account was saying 'Next Shipment - May Box'  and status/next payment was May 2014',  Now, this status/next payment is closed, of course, I didn't close it. 

This is their response on Apr 24 about me asking if  I'll be getting the May box for free:

_Thanks for reaching out. Your bonus box won't be reflected on your account until it is redeemed. There's no way of knowing if you'll upgrade or cancel before the next month, so until the credits are used, you won't see it reflected on your next payment. As long as your account remains active, you will receive your bonus box in May. =Please let us know if you have any additional questions and we'd be more than happy to assist!_

_Best,_

_POPSUGAR Support_

I shouldn't be resubbing for May, correct? I thought if I just keep it active it will say payment n/a  and they will automatically send the free box.


----------



## evlady (Apr 30, 2014)

I can't believe there hasn't been a spoiler yet! I was going to wait to see before resubbing, but I couldn't help it! I used the Awesome10 code and have had no problems using codes for the past couple of months on the same account.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Spoilers before someone gets their box are rare. PopSugar has only done it a few times and last month we got the spoiler because they were featured on that news show.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 30, 2014)

$40 (or $30 with the code) is so much to pay for something that you aren't even sure you are going to love. The only reason I got my first Popsugar box last month was because I saw all the spoilers and had to have it. Even though I paid $20, I would have paid $30 for it. I've looked over some of the previous month's contents and I just wasn't sold enough to subscribe blindly.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 30, 2014)

I think they release spoilers only if sales are low. Personally, I'm dying for a spoiler because I have that Ruelala coupon code to use for either the May or June box and, if I don't have to, I don't want to go in blindly not having any spoilers!


----------



## kierstencliff (Apr 30, 2014)

I have found that even though $40 is a lot of money to spend on something that you're unsure of it is almost ALWAYS worth it. The Too Faced palette that we got last month retails for $36, if you bought that online, with shipping that's pretty much the same price as the box. I don't expect to love everything that I get in my box, that's part of the fun. It also gives me a chance to try new products and I haven't actually bought anyone's birthday present in FOREVER because of these boxes. Even though the Jurlique serum isn't great it's going to be a fantastic mother's day present! I'm so excited for the May box!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 30, 2014)

kierstencliff said:


> I have found that even though $40 is a lot of money to spend on something that you're unsure of it is almost ALWAYS worth it. The Too Faced palette that we got last month retails for $36, if you bought that online, with shipping that's pretty much the same price as the box. I don't expect to love everything that I get in my box, that's part of the fun. It also gives me a chance to try new products and I haven't actually bought anyone's birthday present in FOREVER because of these boxes. Even though the Jurlique serum isn't great it's going to be a fantastic mother's day present! I'm so excited for the May box!


I agree...while it IS pretty expensive for me and my current budget, I have always found it worth it. And, I just really like the variety of items. I wish there were more lifestyle boxes that included home items as well as beauty/fashion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

Hey Guys, just a quick update on the e-mail we all received:

I e-mailed PopSugar and inquired about why they sent me the e-mail that said, "don't miss out on may's box" blah blah blah.

They didn't specify whether or not sending it to me was an accident, but they assured me I was still subscribed, still receiving the May box, and getting it for free due to my referrals. So yay!

If you're unsure or worried, just shoot them an e-mail. They got back to me in about 24 hours.


----------



## vivianjo (May 1, 2014)

I did receive an email from them and they said that the Channel7 promotion was a one-time deal for April and that's why it was closed. 

So...in my humble opinion, they should have stated that somewhere. I didn't see anything related to it being a 1 box sub.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 1, 2014)

I am dying for a spoiler.  Ordered this month with the  10 dollars off then cancelled.   Will order with another coupon   next time  .


----------



## Monica Sue (May 1, 2014)

i was waiting for a spoiler then today i receive a text from my bank i got a charge for 39.95 go look at my account it shows closed but that may is shipping... I am so mad right now because I was not expecting that charge because i literally closed my account right after last months box shipped.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (May 1, 2014)

pbpink said:


> did you ever get your one month free for the 2 referrals?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't swear to this, but if I remember correctly, when you get to the three months free, it's really an additional two months. Like they say, a TOTAL of three months free. Same when you get to six months -- it's an additional three months on top of the three you would have received to date.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 1, 2014)

BeautifyMyLife said:


> I wouldn't swear to this, but if I remember correctly, when you get to the three months free, it's really an additional two months. Like they say, a TOTAL of three months free. Same when you get to six months -- it's an additional three months on top of the three you would have received to date.


I'm pretty sure you're right. I was reading it the other day and they definitely made a point to say total of free months.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (May 1, 2014)

Did anyone get a email about Natures Box and Popsugar joining together to make 4 different snacks? I sure hope they aren't included in the boxes in the future. If they had better mixture that what they currently have that would be one thing, but I've had literally all their snacks and I like very few. What do you think?


----------



## AMaas (May 1, 2014)

Spiritwind10 said:


> Did anyone get a email about Natures Box and Popsugar joining together to make 4 different snacks? I sure hope they aren't included in the boxes in the future. If they had better mixture that what they currently have that would be one thing, but I've had literally all their snacks and I like very few. What do you think?


I received an email promoting the "exclusive" snacks today, but I took that to mean they were referring to the special PopSugar Naturebox you can get for 50% off.  I really liked all the snacks in that box.  I think I ate the dried peaches in 2 days!  They don't contain sulfites like SunMaid dried fruit uses.


----------



## greer (May 1, 2014)

Any code for this box at the moment? Don't really want to swallow the $40


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 1, 2014)

greer said:


> Any code for this box at the moment? Don't really want to swallow the $40


try box10   worked for me


----------



## jbird1175 (May 1, 2014)

Spiritwind10 said:


> Did anyone get a email about Natures Box and Popsugar joining together to make 4 different snacks? I sure hope they aren't included in the boxes in the future. If they had better mixture that what they currently have that would be one thing, but I've had literally all their snacks and I like very few. What do you think?


Gah. Please, no! I am not a fan of Nature Box snacks!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 2, 2014)

Spiritwind10 said:


> Did anyone get a email about Natures Box and Popsugar joining together to make 4 different snacks? I sure hope they aren't included in the boxes in the future. If they had better mixture that what they currently have that would be one thing, but I've had literally all their snacks and I like very few. What do you think?





jbird1175 said:


> Gah. Please, no! I am not a fan of Nature Box snacks!


It's just a special NatureBox you can order that was curated by PopSugar and it's half off. I actually loved the mix that was in the April box (surprisingly since I'm an incredibly picky eater) so I was excited to try it. Mine actually came today.


----------



## michelekch (May 2, 2014)

greer said:


> Any code for this box at the moment? Don't really want to swallow the $40


awesome10 is still working


----------



## queenofserendip (May 2, 2014)

I'm interested to see what this month's box is like. I feel like they've barely promoted it (probably stepping down a bit after the Resort box fiasco) and the coupon codes have been minimal. That gives me hope that it'll be an awesome box, since they aren't widely circulating huge coupons, but we have received a spoiler officially from them the past 2 months and they aren't releasing one this month. Is nothing spoiler-worthy? Mine is free this month (influence status) so I'm not out any money if it sucks, at least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (May 2, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> It's just a special NatureBox you can order that was curated by PopSugar and it's half off. I actually loved the mix that was in the April box (surprisingly since I'm an incredibly picky eater) so I was excited to try it. Mine actually came today.


I ordered the special NatureBox, mine came  Wednesday.  Love it!  My husband is so excited to be subbed to that box now.  I think the seaweed rice pops and lemon pistachios are my favorites from this special box, my husband is still in love with the special mix created with popsugar (he stole my bag of it from the popsugar box too, lol).


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 2, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I ordered the special NatureBox, mine came  Wednesday.  Love it!  My husband is so excited to be subbed to that box now.  I think the seaweed rice pops and lemon pistachios are my favorites from this special box, my husband is still in love with the special mix created with popsugar (he stole my bag of it from the popsugar box too, lol).


I'm saving that special Popsugar mix and savoring it. I loved the lemon pistachios! I'm really curious to try the seaweed rice pops. If I end up liking everything, I may just order another one of those special NatureBoxes on a new email.


----------



## RDolph (May 2, 2014)

I was charged already! Anyone else?


----------



## casey anne (May 2, 2014)

I just signed up for the May box!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 2, 2014)

any codes for existing subscribers?


----------



## normajean2008 (May 3, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I'm saving that special Popsugar mix and savoring it. I loved the lemon pistachios! I'm really curious to try the seaweed rice pops. If I end up liking everything, I may just order another one of those special NatureBoxes on a new email.


Don't know if you heard yet, but they have a snack available in the catalog to pick, same thing as this special mix they made, but doesn't have the cranberries.  They told me when I emailed about something.  They also said they've had such an overwhelmingly positive review/raves for this special mix, they are strongly considering adding it to the permanent collection in the near future!  So anybody who loved it, go tell them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (May 3, 2014)

RDolph said:


> I was charged already! Anyone else?


I canceled my sub, but it sounds like if I hadn't it would have anyways because I used the half off code last month.  Bought May's box as a gift to my other email addy, so got charged then.  

I did get an email yesterday saying my gift recipient's box is on the way.  I guess they mean it is being built maybe (?), because I haven't gotten any shipping info like I'm supposed to for it.


----------



## Katie_Kay (May 4, 2014)

I hope May's box is as good as April's was.  I only subbed to get the Too Faced palette and forgot to cancel.  Oh well.  I really liked everything in the April box, including the food mix.


----------



## Maryam DiMauro (May 4, 2014)

Why isn't there any spoilers yet? I hope it's as good as last month. I hope there is a book in there


----------



## aweheck (May 4, 2014)

wingeyes said:


> Why isn't there any spoilers yet? I hope it's as good as last month. I hope there is a book in there[/quote
> 
> Please, Nooooooo!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 4, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a book. I actually kind of wish I got the Mindy Kaling cards. I love her.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 4, 2014)

Ramblings of a Suburban Mom posted the code MODNIQUE for $10 off a first box yesterday.


----------



## naturalactions (May 4, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Ramblings of a Suburban Mom posted the code MODNIQUE for $10 off a first box yesterday.


Thank you for posting this...awesome10 was expired when I tried it this morning. I took it as a sign I should not get this months box but your post gave me a sign I like better...signed up and can't wait!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 4, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Thank you for posting this...awesome10 was expired when I tried it this morning. I took it as a sign I should not get this months box but your post gave me a sign I like better...signed up and can't wait!


You're welcome!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (May 4, 2014)

I just got my shipping notice. 2.2 pounds


----------



## ikecarus (May 4, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I just got my shipping notice. 2.2 pounds


!!!!!!


----------



## klg534 (May 4, 2014)

I got a shipping notice and mine says 1.1 pounds. :-/


----------



## LadyManah (May 4, 2014)

klg534 said:


> I got a shipping notice and mine says 1.1 pounds. :-/


Whoa, weird! I wonder what other weights are then. I think they were doing a giveaway? Though, I doubt I won, lol. I checked again and mine definitely says 2.2 pounds.

It also says it is shipping from WAPPINGERS FALLS, NY US - I thought they shipped from CA.


----------



## Monica Sue (May 4, 2014)

im jealous mine hasnt shipped yet even tho i didnt actually order it they charved my card on a closed account, but they assured they couldnt refund me and that i would be in fact getting my box.


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the different shipping weights has happened before and it was just an error.


----------



## ikecarus (May 4, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Whoa, weird! I wonder what other weights are then. I think they were doing a giveaway? Though, I doubt I won, lol. I checked again and mine definitely says 2.2 pounds.
> 
> It also says it is shipping from WAPPINGERS FALLS, NY US - I thought they shipped from CA.


Popsugar ships from both NY and CA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (May 4, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Popsugar ships from both NY and CA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! I have never had mine ship from NY before!


----------



## SaraP (May 4, 2014)

Oh please post your box when you get it...I want to purchase this months box but my controlling self needs to know what's in it!!


----------



## MissJexie (May 4, 2014)

For anyone asking about spoilers, they've only done spoilers in March and in April, never before, so it's possible they're only testing the idea to see how they help the box sales. I wouldn't expect a spoiler every month from PopSugar.

And as for the shipping weight differences, there has been times in the past where boxes have weighed different amounts, and PopSugar always explains it by saying that there was a printing mistake on the labels with FedEx. I'm assuming that's all it is this time around too!


----------



## OiiO (May 5, 2014)

klg534 said:


> I got a shipping notice and mine says 1.1 pounds. :-/


Lighter boxes have always been among my favorites! This means we're probably getting jewelry, makeup (lippie or mascara) and a bag of snacks.


----------



## JenMiele78 (May 5, 2014)

Mine is shipping from NY &amp; is 2.2 pounds.


----------



## queenofserendip (May 5, 2014)

JenMiele78 said:


> Mine is shipping from NY &amp; is 2.2 pounds.


Same for me!


----------



## camel11 (May 5, 2014)

I can't wait for a spoiler to decide whether to order or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## corinatap (May 5, 2014)

Thought I'd post this code for anybody interested. KIWI75K68 it's good for. $10 off.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 5, 2014)

Is anyone's box out for delivery?


----------



## ydlr20 (May 5, 2014)

My box is shippin from CA this month and I'm in NY. Why didn't it ship from NY instead like in the past :angry:


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 5, 2014)

Can anyone tell me when they charge for the June box? May is my first month, it hasn't shipped yet. I'm waiting to cancel and resub with a code until it ships but I don't want to be charged full price for June. Thanks for any info!!


----------



## Kittylasmu (May 5, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Can anyone tell me when they charge for the June box? May is my first month, it hasn't shipped yet. I'm waiting to cancel and resub with a code until it ships but I don't want to be charged full price for June. Thanks for any info!!


When did you sub for May? I missed by 1 day for the April box, so mine isn't shipping until this month--they are pretty darn strict on the cut off days.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 5, 2014)

I've got two boxes under two different accounts, both initiated out of NY and both are 2.2 ... can't wait for spoilers!


----------



## mvangundy (May 5, 2014)

Estimated delivery on Wednesday!!!!! Just shipped today, and weighs 2.2 lbs!  :rotfl:


----------



## pooteeweet213 (May 5, 2014)

wingeyes said:


> Why isn't there any spoilers yet? I hope it's as good as last month. I hope there is a book in there


I want a book too! Something to read at the beach  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or a cook book, that would be cool too.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 5, 2014)

Kittylasmu said:


> When did you sub for May? I missed by 1 day for the April box, so mine isn't shipping until this month--they are pretty darn strict on the cut off days.


I ordered on April 20th for Mays box. Just not sure when they'll charge my acct for June!


----------



## Maryam DiMauro (May 5, 2014)

Personally for a box this costly it's good that there are spoilers. I hope they do one soon. 2.2 pounds doesn't sound like a lot what is the average weight of the bxes? I guess no book.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 5, 2014)

For anyone wondering how it works if you have box credits from referrals, I just got this email. Also I had previously cancelled my subscription because I was kind of waiting to get enough referrals for 3 free boxes, but they restarted my sub for my referrals since I paid for the April box, even though I had cancelled my sub:



> Thank you for spreading the POPSUGAR Must Have word and referring friends! We've reactivated your subscription so that any referral credits you have will be automatically redeemed starting with the May box!
> 
> 
> Please note that your subscription is now set to autorenew. If you do not want your subscription to continue after your referral credits are redeemed, please cancel your subscription after you have received you free boxes.


Now I just need to remember to cancel again after May's box arrives. It's kind of nice that they do it this way, but I wish I had more control over it picking and choosing when to use my referrals.


----------



## melanie0971 (May 5, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I wouldn't mind a book. I actually kind of wish I got the Mindy Kaling cards. I love her.


 mine are still in my house unopened. Message me if you're serious about wanting them.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> For anyone wondering how it works if you have box credits from referrals, I just got this email. Also I had previously cancelled my subscription because I was kind of waiting to get enough referrals for 3 free boxes, but they restarted my sub for my referrals since I paid for the April box, even though I had cancelled my sub:
> 
> Now I just need to remember to cancel again after May's box arrives. It's kind of nice that they do it this way, but I wish I had more control over it picking and choosing when to use my referrals.


I just got this same email. I bought the April box w/ the half off code and cancelled after I received it.

All my credit is a build up from late 2012 - the end of 2013 I have 68 referrals. I received 6 free boxes (for the first 10 referrals) in 2013 the last one being in June I think and at that time I was told even though I had all the credit I could not get anymore free boxes. Which was fine I stayed anyway and paid for boxes from July-Dec 2013. So I guess you can only get 6 free boxes in a year no matter the number of referrals you rack up or at least I'm hoping that's how it works.. I'll be emailing to make sure because I don't want to get charged. Their referral program is quirky.


----------



## Lisa80 (May 5, 2014)

My box still shows processing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SonyaB (May 5, 2014)

ydlr20 said:


> My box is shippin from CA this month and I'm in NY. Why didn't it ship from NY instead like in the past :angry:


Mine is shipping from California as well.  I believe it's due in part to me receiving the Lip Spread tinting gloss as an apology for the late shipping of my Resort Box.  My tracking also says 2.2 pounds and is due to me on Friday after shipping out today, that is bologna though.  Fed-ex "stupid" post always takes a full week, unless they are starting to move items faster.


----------



## Monica Sue (May 6, 2014)

mine has finally shown up 2.2 lbs shipping from NYC no expected delivery date yet though...


----------



## rebeccamarietta (May 6, 2014)

Mine shipped from CA today. Estimated delivery is Friday! Perfect Mothers Day for me lol. My 40th birthday is next week too so this will be a great present for myself.


----------



## Kidclarke (May 6, 2014)

I was a bit surprised to see the charge before I heard anything about spoilers. This will be my second box, I do hope no spoilers means a great box. Mine has said "Processing" since about Friday. April's box shipped the 16th so I expect the same for this one or earlier if I'm lucky. It took about 3 days to get here after it shipped last time. I'm very excited!


----------



## KayEss (May 6, 2014)

No tracking by reference for me yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Patience is certainly a virtue.


----------



## JenMiele78 (May 6, 2014)

Okay, just checked my tracking this morning..now it's coming from CA but with the same weight 2.2 I am in MA...so I won't get mine for another 10 days or so. =(


----------



## Kerryliz (May 6, 2014)

ydlr20 said:


> My box is shippin from CA this month and I'm in NY. Why didn't it ship from NY instead like in the past :angry:


ugh same... are you getting the lipgloss from the Special Edition screw up? I'm thinking that may be why....

Also, I seriously despise this new MUT layout


----------



## Shauna999 (May 6, 2014)

I'm with you- it just isn't as user friendly. Im hardly on here anymore, so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skyflower (May 6, 2014)

Shipping information sent to fedex, gilroy. 

I really wish they had posted spoilers because the march and april boxes with spoilers... were my fave boxes.  i've only been a subscriber since dec though, but even looking back at all the boxes, i'm really happy about march and april, used everything both boxes, and bought extras to gift whole.  i hope may continues this trend, though without spoilers it made the decision easier to not buy dupes for family gifts so i guess i'm saving money.

hopefully there's an active coupon code after spoilers are posted in case i change my mind on not gifting...


----------



## MsBLittleton (May 6, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm with you- it just isn't as user friendly. Im hardly on here anymore, so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Kerryliz said:


> ugh same... are you getting the lipgloss from the Special Edition screw up? I'm thinking that may be why....
> 
> Also, I seriously despise this new MUT layout


I do too! Im sure new user will enjoy put I just dont find it as easy and enjoyable.


----------



## Monica Sue (May 6, 2014)

i dont like it either this is the only thread i follow because it just seems like so much work!  mine shipped the 5th from NY and wont get to me til the 14th and I am in Georgia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (May 6, 2014)

yeah, i dont like this new site either. Too different, lol. thats why i havent been posting. Anyway, I got my shipping! earlier than normal. i still wont get my box until next week and its coming from new york instead of california. Its only come from there once, i think. and ive been subscribed for over a year. hoping its a good month! Is there a way to see the pictures on a thread? It was on the side on the old site. I havent seen it on this new one.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 6, 2014)

LindseyJ said:


> Is there a way to see the pictures on a thread? It was on the side on the old site. I havent seen it on this new one.


I've asked this question three times on the administrative help thread (or whatever it's called) and never got an answer. I liked having that side gallery of photos.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 6, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I've asked this question three times on the administrative help thread (or whatever it's called) and never got an answer. I liked having that side gallery of photos.


If you click on a photo in a thread you can navigate back and forth through all the photos in a thread!  Most (if not all) photos weren't transferred from the old format though, so it may be limited to what you can see!


----------



## ikecarus (May 6, 2014)

Thank you backdoor tracking/tracking by reference!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine's initiated from Gilroy, CA today and is 2.2 lbs. Since I live in CA, I hope to get my box by Saturday at the latest!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Thank you backdoor tracking/tracking by reference!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine's initiated from Gilroy, CA today and is 2.2 lbs. Since I live in CA, I hope to get my box by Saturday at the latest!


How did you do that?


----------



## ikecarus (May 6, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> How did you do that?


Take your subscription number and go to Fedex's site to track by reference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 6, 2014)

Mine shipped from NY and due to get here next Tuesday.  I usually get them on Saturday if they ship out by Monday.  It says 2.2lbs.  I don't think it includes the lip items because I was told my 2 would ship separately.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Take your subscription number and go to Fedex's site to track by reference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hasn't shipped yet but they gave my shipping info to FedEx. 2.2 lbs! Finally one of my subs that seems like it might actually ship on time!  :lol:

Sidenote, I used to live about an hour away from Gilroy. I can only imagine how quick it would get here if I still did! Still, CA to AZ isn't too bad.


----------



## Lisa80 (May 6, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Take your subscription number and go to Fedex's site to track by reference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for this info! I found mine shipped today from NY but still won't be here until next Tuesday...and I live in Virginia...slowest shipping ever


----------



## ikecarus (May 6, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Thank you!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Hasn't shipped yet but they gave my shipping info to FedEx. 2.2 lbs! Finally one of my subs that seems like it might actually ship on time!  :lol:
> 
> Sidenote, I used to live about an hour away from Gilroy. I can only imagine how quick it would get here if I still did! Still, CA to AZ isn't too bad.





Lisa80 said:


> Thanks for this info! I found mine shipped today from NY but still won't be here until next Tuesday...and I live in Virginia...slowest shipping ever


 You're both welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nice to see that Popsugar is already in the process of shipping out for a lot of subscribers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maenad25 (May 6, 2014)

I just checked my tracking and they changed my delivery from Monday the 12th to this Thursday the 8th!  Wahoo!!!  I live in the North SF Bay Area and my package is currently in Sacramento.


----------



## brandarae (May 6, 2014)

I used the FedEx method to check my box. It initiated today. It's coming from NY and is 2.2 lbs.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

Haven't gotten a shipping notification but my status updated on FedEx. Should be arriving Friday!!! So much earlier than last time! Yay!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 6, 2014)

Hope there are photos soon!!!! I have to wait until Tuesday and I want to know now.


----------



## natashaia (May 6, 2014)

I forgot to change to my new address. I leave this Sunday and the box is supposed to serve Monday! Oops.


----------



## lorez88 (May 6, 2014)

I'm so anxious to see what you girls receive! I'm going to be so happy for you if it's amazing and yet so sad for me... lol


----------



## Saffyra (May 6, 2014)

MsBLittleton said:


> I do too! Im sure new user will enjoy put I just dont find it as easy and enjoyable.


The old site seemed so much more intuitive and I feel like I'm having a hard time just figuring out what I'm following!  I like the one big list from the old site.  I also liked the little star button you could click to subscribe/unsubscribe from a thread.  And I liked that little popup that came on the bottom of a screen when new posts were posted in a thread you were reading.

I'm hoping I just get used to this and don't hate it as much.  i do agree that I spend less time on here now that its so weird.

Back on topic: Nothing yet, even through the back door.  I'm secretly kinda enjoying the fact that there is no spoiler this month.  But that doesn't mean I'm not gonna go hunting for spoiler pics once the boxes start arriving!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurlaur (May 6, 2014)

I cannot wait to hear about your boxes!! I didn't order one this month so I'm going to have to live vicariously through you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (May 6, 2014)

I also really dislike the new MUT layout and find that I am not on here as often. I waited a bit to comment, because sometimes it's just a matter of not liking change, but I'm pretty sure now that this user interface is bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I hope they make changes in the right direction or atleast put out explicit instructions on how to use the new site to its best abilities.

Meanwhile, my box is shipping out from CA and I'm excited. I've loved the last two boxes. I've got some pretty stressful things weighing on me right now, so this will be a fun distraction. I'm hoping for a few good home items. That bag and those towels were great last month.


----------



## Katie_Kay (May 6, 2014)

ugh. I was one of the people that got cut off after using the New York code last month, but I figured it out tonight and ordered so I should be getting May's box.  I'm pissed off that they didn't let us know that we needed to sign up again for a subscription. All of their communication implied that I was signed up for a subscription at the normal price. If I hadn't tasted the PopSugar crack last month, I would have just sent an email and been down with it.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 7, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> Thanks for this info! I found mine shipped today from NY but still won't be here until next Tuesday...and I live in Virginia...slowest shipping ever


Sometimes the boxes are delivered faster than it states.  FedEx gives it to the post office for final delivery, and they usually add more days than the post office needs.


----------



## Kidclarke (May 7, 2014)

Every site I used to peak at April's spoilers doesn't have anything yet. I'm scared, but also very excited!  :blink:


----------



## melanie0971 (May 7, 2014)

I hate that it doesn't go right to the last read post like the old version did.

My box is in Chicago already! A quick jaunt to Wisconsin and then I'll have it. Maybe by weekend!


----------



## OiiO (May 7, 2014)

Mine won't be here til Friday, so hopefully someone gets theirs today or tomorrow. I'm itching for spoilers!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

My tracking just updated from an expected delivery of Friday to next Thursday. And it moved an hour or two north... in the opposite direction of where I live.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 7, 2014)

Mine has not even shipped yet but so excited to see one of the spoilers as soon as one appears  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maenad25 (May 7, 2014)

My box is here in town!!! It still says delivery for tomorrow but i am hoping for today!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 7, 2014)

^^Ahhh I hope so! I am positively dying for spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maenad25 (May 7, 2014)

It now says OUT FOR DELIVERY!  I don't get home until around 6pm PST but I will try to post spoilers tonight if it is there.


----------



## Laurlaur (May 7, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> It now says OUT FOR DELIVERY!  I don't get home until around 6pm PST but I will try to post spoilers tonight if it is there.


Yay!


----------



## alliemarie (May 7, 2014)

My popsugar box has "shipped" but it's been stuck at the "Initiated" phase in Wappinger Falls, NY (??) since 5/4. I guess I'll email them just to check on it.

Also, I mostly lurk on this site, but this new format is soooo difficult for me to get used to. I don't even know where to go to find things anymore lol.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 7, 2014)

Ugh my eta is next Wednesday. Best I can hope for it arriving a day early. Blah.  @@maenad25 you should go home and open your box. Aren't you feeling ill?


----------



## LeslieVeg (May 7, 2014)

May Posugar Must Have Box spoiler just posted on Instagram.

http://instagram.com/p/ntHDWAABdo/


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

Just found that too!  LeslieVeg you beat me to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 7, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> It now says OUT FOR DELIVERY!  I don't get home until around 6pm PST but I will try to post spoilers tonight if it is there.


Yayyyy! I can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## LeslieVeg (May 7, 2014)

From what I can see it looks like the box contains:

I'm Skinny Mutli-grain Sticks

Nail Polish

Fitness Video

Perfume by Smellbent

Juice Source Fruit Water Bottle (I think)

[SIZE=12pt]and maybe an eye mask??[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]But don't hold me to it.[/SIZE]


----------



## Laurlaur (May 7, 2014)

Now to decide if I want this box!  I'm liking the water bottle and the perfume, everything else.. meh


----------



## LeslieVeg (May 7, 2014)

Here's the Fitness DVD

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00443BJ7W?ie=UTF8&amp;tag=fitbotgir0b-20&amp;linkCode=xm2&amp;camp=1789&amp;creativeASIN=B00443BJ7W


----------



## emilylithium (May 7, 2014)

i didn't get a box this month, but now really want the infuser!


----------



## LeslieVeg (May 7, 2014)

Smellbent Perfume

http://smellbent.com/welcome.html


----------



## LeslieVeg (May 7, 2014)

Skinny Sticks

http://www.hiimskinny.com/why-im-skinny/

The instagram photo shows Sweet Onion Flavor


----------



## jbird1175 (May 7, 2014)

LeslieVeg said:


> May Posugar Must Have Box spoiler just posted on Instagram.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/ntHDWAABdo/


Ahhh! I am so glad we are getting an infuser water bottle! I don't mind that nail polish color either.

And if this is the scent we are getting, I'm all for it!  http://smellbent.com/sttropez.html


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 7, 2014)

I believe the Nail Polish is in the color Pool Boy... looks like we finally got one!


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

This is what I came up with:


Hi I'm Skinny Sticks in Multi-Grain Sweet Onion
Kerry Cassill Sleep Mask
Tone It Up! One Day Fat Blast DVD
Smellbent Perfume Spray in St. Tropez
Citrus Zinger Water Bottle
Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Nail Lacquer
Vbeauté Lip Spread


----------



## AshJs3 (May 7, 2014)

Hmmm... Interesting box! I still haven't resubscribed after last month's code. The perfume sounds awesome. I also like the bottle, although I probably wouldn't use it. The video is the same and the rest just extra. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## LeslieVeg (May 7, 2014)

This is what I found for the Water Bottle

http://zinganything.com/product/citruszinger

The one in the Instagram Photo is red.


----------



## corinatap (May 7, 2014)

I swear I was gonna buy an infuser water bottle just last week. Thank god I didn't.


----------



## kitnmitns (May 7, 2014)

Got em all!

Spoiler 1:Tone it Up! One Day Fat Blast DVD
Spoiler 2: Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Polish (could be Pool Boy)
Spoiler 3: Hi I'm Skinny Sticks in Sweet Onion
Multi-Grain Sweet Onion
Spoiler 4: St. Tropez Eau de Toilette from Smellbent
Spoiler 5: Kerry Cassill Nighty Night Mask
Spoiler 6: Aquazinger
Zinganything


----------



## LeslieVeg (May 7, 2014)

Kerry Cassill Eye Mask

http://shop.kerrycassill.com/product/eyemask


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 7, 2014)

Hmmm....not excited. Think this will be my last box.


----------



## Laurlaur (May 7, 2014)

I think I can resist subscribing for this one.  As much as I want that perfume, I don't need it


----------



## kitnmitns (May 7, 2014)

I did not even know the infuser thing existed!  I am excited about that one.  I know nothing about that perfume line.


----------



## LeslieVeg (May 7, 2014)

Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Polish (looks like Pool Boy)

http://occmakeup.com/products/nail-lacquer

http://www.sephora.com/nail-lacquer-P377412


----------



## AshJs3 (May 7, 2014)

And...I resubscribed. LOL Who am I kidding with this thinking I'll skip a box thing?


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 7, 2014)

Dvd (will eBay it) &amp; skinny sticks (the bf will eat them, unless I get sweet potato flavor) are meh to me. Everything else is awesome!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 7, 2014)

Here's a visual:


----------



## normajean2008 (May 7, 2014)

OMFG...alsdkfladskjf.... I have no will power to be surprised!!! I tried SO hard to not read the spoilers just posted, I really did.  I can't do it!  Oh well...  

I like this box!  Seems well rounded and useful and fun at the same time, in my opinion.  I was debating a purchase at Sephora to get the free perfume sample bag, specifically to smell that new beachy smelling perfume... and also debating if I want to buy Tocca's Simone, which is beach smell.  Glad I didn't buy anything since we're getting a beach perfume in this box!  I too was also looking for an infuser water bottle the other week, ha! 

And this snack I'll get to taste this month!  My husband always takes my snacks... but he hates onion, and I love it.  I'm excited to try this snack.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

Prices and links...


Hi I'm Skinny Sticks in Multi-Grain Sweet Onion ($2.99)
Kerry Cassill Sleep Mask ($24)
Tone It Up! One Day Fat Blast DVD (~$10)
Smellbent Perfume Spray in St. Tropez ($45)
Citrus Zinger Infuser Water Bottle ($16.99)
Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Nail Lacquer ($10; looks like the color is "Pool Boy", not sure if there are variations)
Vbeauté Lip Spread Anti-Aging Tinted Lip Gloss ($19)


----------



## PinkShanyn (May 7, 2014)

I hate to say this (since some people are already against this box) but I LOVE THIS BOX... this will probably be my FAVORITE popsugar box to date.   Why?

I love tone it up!  Karena and Katrina are the bee's knees.  I seriously want to kiss their faces -- and right now on their website they're running a bikini series challenge that's FREE!!!  FREE!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love snacks especially little crispy snacks I can eat anywhere.  love!

Sleep masks are so 1920's glamour in my opinion... and mine us just a crappy terry one i picked up at Walmart.  My niece likes to steal it when she's over (EVERY WEEKEND) so now I can just let her use the terry one and have one of my own.  *squee*

The perfume?  I am OBSESSED with summer and spring scents.  Coconut is in my blood.  Seriously... probably because I eat so much of it.   I'm probably going to bathe in this perfume.   (warning to all those in nose shot) 

Nail polish.   It's something I stock pile.  For real.  I have just about every color under the sun -- but what do I always choose?  My trusty pale blues.    Pool Boy = PERFECTION!

And lastly the water bottle -- infused waters are all the rage right now.  I love them too.  Lemon mint?  yep.  Cucumber?  mmm.  Strawberry?  My fave.    

Seriously though... i've NEVER had a popsugar box that i've been excited for EVERY.SINGLE.ITEM..... I was kind of couting on something from my box going to my mom for mothers day.... looks like I need to shop this weekend &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## aweheck (May 7, 2014)

I love this box! That perfume (jasmine absolute, fresh coconut, aloe vera, and a light breeze over a vintage musk

you’ll be smelling like a bronzed millionaire!) and the water bottle alone make it for me, the rest is pure frosting on the cake.


----------



## aweheck (May 7, 2014)

And the pool boy nail polish! LOL! I'm liking the humor on that (curbs the bad taste experience with the resort box) and I actually love that color!


----------



## Laurlaur (May 7, 2014)

So I can't stop thinking about that perfume.. but I thought I had resisted the temptation already   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monica Sue (May 7, 2014)

is the lip stuff only for people who got the resort box? i seen a box with it and one withoout


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

Agree with @PinkShanyn. I'm super stoked for this box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love workout videos. TurboJam is my fave and I bought several more of those on ebay. Plus I just got another one from Beachbody, Brazil Butt Lift. So I'm excited to try out this one too.

I hate getting little perfume samples in some of my other sub boxes, but I'll gladly take a full size. Especially if it's a nice summer scent!

Give me ALL THE FLAVORS of those Skinny Sticks except sweet potato. I love Costco/Trader Joe's veggie sticks and these look similar but more flavors.

I was actually just thinking I need a good eye mask the other day so that's perfect.

And the nail polish? Please, I'm a recent junkie and I'll take as much as I can get. And blue is my favorite! 

ETA Oh yeah, the only thing I don't know if I'll use is the infuser water bottle. I've never been much of a lemon water person. Strawberry infused water could be awesome though...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 7, 2014)

Omg   this box is amazing so excited....


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 7, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> is the lip stuff only for people who got the resort box? i seen a box with it and one withoout


I think you're right it's only for the people who got the resort box.


----------



## mvangundy (May 7, 2014)

I'm hoping they through the lipgloss in mine by accident  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... I love this box too, especially since it only cost me $4.95 (THANKS RUELALA!!!)


----------



## utgal2004 (May 7, 2014)

I'm super excited about this box! I'll use everything in it and seems perfect for my transition from spring to summer. I've been wanting an infuser for months, just got back into working out so DVD looks good, perfume sounds amazing, and I've been wanting to try OCC nail polish and the color is fun.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> is the lip stuff only for people who got the resort box? i seen a box with it and one withoout


I asked and yes, this was the gift for those who's resort boxes were delayed, so most people won't get this.


----------



## Witchypoo (May 7, 2014)

This code worked for $10 off ~  KIWI75K68


----------



## Kittylasmu (May 7, 2014)

This looks like an inspirational box for sure--I'm excited about the perfume spray--but the price tag on that seems a bit improbable in terms of quality, but perhaps I'll be pleasantly surprised!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone have details on what the sleep mask is made of? I had this really great one I got off Etsy with lavender inside, amazing--and now I have a drugstore mask that has little fluffies to pad your eyes, the mask in the box looks flatter so I was just curious.

Pretty excited about the bottle. I drink a lot of water every day and sometimes it gets boring--so a little citrus to perk it up will be a nice treat!


----------



## melanie0971 (May 7, 2014)

Not a bad box. I have the infused from a Fancy box from last year though. Well maybe I need one at work too


----------



## katiecoll (May 7, 2014)

Eh this box wasn't for me. Glad I waited for the spoilers to decide whether to bite or not.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 7, 2014)

Torn. Really excited about the water bottle, but not sure how I feel about everything else. 

Might just skip this one &amp; see if I can swap for the bottle. Or just buy one. That would probably be smarter/cheaper than buying the whole box!


----------



## LisaD123 (May 7, 2014)

Witchypoo said:


> This code worked for $10 off ~  KIWI75K68


Used it just now- worked. I gifted one to my daughter THANKS!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 7, 2014)

My sub ran out and I was waiting for spoilers before reupping. I don't think I will bite. I hope that I still receive the VBeaute lip product even though I'm not getting the May box. I did get an email saying it's on its way. Maybe they will make a MI s take and send me the whole box, lol. I wouldn't mind some of those items.


----------



## northwest22 (May 7, 2014)

I bought two boxes because March and April were so great I wanted doubles of a few things. This box isn't a great fit for me, but they did a great job curating it. And I know many women on here have been wanting that infuser bottle. Mine will be going up for swap, since I like water as is. The perfume could be great, if it smells of coconut I'm gonna love it. Totally need a sleep mask, so that's exciting. I'm really glad they included a workout DVD, though this one was made in 2010, so it doesn't really seem current or "must have". But if it's good, it's good. All in all, looks like a good box, but I probably didn't need to get all greedy and order two.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 7, 2014)

I kind of love the contents of this box and kind of don't want it at all... I use the same water bottle every single day. I need more nail polish like a hole in my head.. I do not use workout DVD's.. I really want a POPSUGAR subscription though, yanno?


----------



## Baublesntreats (May 7, 2014)

I'm excited about the infuser bottle and sleep mask.  The rest of it...meh.  But I bought this box through Ruelala with a $25 credit, so I'm not complaining!


----------



## iPretty949 (May 7, 2014)

Was about to buy a water bottle!! This month's box looks great!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smartinoff (May 7, 2014)

I'm trying really hard to not order a second box with the $10 off code. I love everything in this box but I'm just not sure I need two of everything lol


----------



## ikecarus (May 7, 2014)

Gotta say, this isn't the box for me. But I'm really glad so many people love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I can't really complain since I'm getting this for just $4.95 thanks to RueLaLa. Maybe I'll have a change of heart once I have the box in my hands.


----------



## lorez88 (May 7, 2014)

I feel like if I were getting this box, I would absolutely love it, but I can also live without receiving it. It's awesome, just not anything I actually need. I'm super excited they listened about that water bottle, though! Popsugar cares!!!


----------



## CSCS (May 7, 2014)

Just fyi everyone, Vbeaute lip spread is being sent only to the people who ordered the Resort box (as an apology for the shipping delays).

Edit: Just saw other people had already pointed this out, whoops!


----------



## Lisa80 (May 7, 2014)

I really liked March and April boxes and the May box is a little underwhelming. I hope the perfume smells good since that seems to be the most expensive item. The water bottle is fine. The dvd will go in my evergrowing pile of exercise dvd's that I swear someday I may actually try...maybe...I don't really need more nail polish either but I haven't tried Obsessive Compulsive and I like that shade. I got the box for $10 off so that's fine. All in all, I am now looking forward to June...darn these boxes for being so addicting!


----------



## Saffyra (May 7, 2014)

I think this is a fun and useful box.  It doesn't really have the WOW factor but I'm not feeling like I wasted my money or anything.  I did use a $10 off code which makes it better.

I will use the Infuser bottle for sure.  I've kinda been wanting one but not enough to buy one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll use the DVD to give myself a rest from Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred.

The sleep mask is adorable!  I love it but I don't know how much use it will get.  I just like looking at the great print!

Snacks are always eaten.  Especially crunchy snacks....

I'm REALLY interested in the spray perfume.  Jasmine? LOVE! Coconut? LOVE!  Also, I love the way Hawaiian Tropic smells.  If its like that I'm going to douse myself and pretend I'm on the beach.  Or that there's sun...  /glares at rain

Nail polish is always welcome.

I'm secretly jealous of all of you getting the Vbeaute lipsmacker!


----------



## KayEss (May 7, 2014)

I AM SO EXCITED FOR THIS BOX.

I tried the Hi I'm Skinny sticks in a Love with Food box a few months back and I loved them. Like, loved. They were really tasty and addictive. A bigger bag, AND it's onion flavor (hopefully)? Yay!

The nail polish is pretty, but I really, really don't need more nail polish. It will be nice to try a new brand I guess. This is the most "meh" item for me.

I have been trying to get a little more serious about diet and exercise (turns out that not dieting or exercising leads to weight gain, surprise surprise) and the DVD will come in handy for that. That chair DVD they sent out is just a little intense for me. I tried it and I was really afraid I was going to tip the chair and crack my head open. This one is probably more my speed. Will be perfect for those days that I just can't muster up the motivation to go to the gym.

The perfume...hmm. I will have to smell it first. I don't like coconut scents but I do like jasmine and musk. I LOVE their North by Northwest collection since I'm from the Northwest!

I have plenty of water bottles but no infuser bottles, so that's exciting. I love lemon water so that will be awesome!

I use a sleep mask every single night, so I'm really excited for that. I have one that blocks the light that creeps in around the nose though. This might be more cute than functional.

All in all I think this is really well curated and I'll be able to use everything, so it's a win for me.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 7, 2014)

Meant to cancel my Popsugar sub because I joined a gym and need to save some money somewhere. (This is the most expensive sub I have so it was on the chopping block.)  After I saw the charge on my account I was like, "oops, dang....I forgot to cancel.... hope I like the box." Well, I LOVE this box. It feels like it was curated especially for me at this point in my life.  I do think I will have to cancel after this month because it seems silly to pay $40 a month when I can cancel and sign back up with a $10 (or BETTER) coupon code.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 7, 2014)

I think this box looks great- I luv everything in it!! I'm super excited for the mask- the sun pours in my room every morning... Now I just need a mask for my dog, when the sun gets up, so does she ..


----------



## kkrn83 (May 7, 2014)

I'm so excited - this will be my first month. I can never wait and be surprised so I was glad to find this forum! Everything looks awesome. I recently cancelled IPSY because I just wasn't getting enough I really liked/needed and I would give the majority away. I like how this box seems to have a fun mix of products. Can't wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kierstencliff (May 7, 2014)

I have been hoping for an infuser water bottle since October! I'M SO EXCITED! I'm so glad that I didn't buy one. I'm actually really excited for this box! I'm going to be living with a roommate come September and the mask is going to be super helpful. I'm always up for a new perfume and work out DVD. And I'm addicted to nail polish.


----------



## jbd90 (May 7, 2014)

Not sure about this box....

I already own two water infuser bottles thanks to Fancy, one of which is a citrus zinger. I don't need another and honestly probably used it once.

I already own an eye mask, which I never use and even if I did, I'm not a fan of the print.

I already own a ton of nail polish and don't wear blue that often, so I don't need another (Although, I do believe it's the same polish Emily posted on her blog "Cupcakes &amp; Cashmere" a while back though!)

I will use the DVD and the perfume could either be a hit or a miss for me depending on whether I like the scent.

I am already a subscriber, so I guess I'm debating on whether I should attempt to cancel this box as mine hasn't shipped yet. If I like the perfume then it's worth it, but if not...

I almost wonder even if I like the perfume if I'm better off attempting to swap for those two items instead. Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## rachelshine (May 7, 2014)

Well, I am kinda glad I didn't sub again, though I desperately want that waterbottle and nail polish. Might have to stalk y'all's trade board!


----------



## Maryam DiMauro (May 7, 2014)

The pricing for some of this stuff is so weird… an eye mask for 24 bucks? I have so many from overseas flights that you get for free… much rather get a neck pillow… And no makeup other than the nail polish? I have so many of that chlorine blue nail polish, first ipsy then birch box and now pop sugar


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 7, 2014)

CSCS said:


> Just fyi everyone, Vbeaute lip spread is being sent only to the people who ordered the Resort box (as an apology for the shipping delays).
> 
> Edit: Just saw other people had already pointed this out, whoops!


Darn it.  Really wanted the Vbeaute lip spread!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (May 7, 2014)

I LOVE everything in this box! I have been following the Tone it Up girls for a few years now and am excited to try this workout! I'm leaving for Vegas Friday and another trip at the end of the month so that eye mask will be great for flying and sleeping in hotels. I love the perfume spray; smells like summer! The nail polish is a really great color, I'll try it on my toenails next. The water bottle is great as well!! I've been wanting to try a diffuser since everyone was hyping them up on here! I got the lip balm as well!! It's been a very long week and this was such a pick me up!


----------



## MissJexie (May 8, 2014)

I am so on the fence about this box. I have spent so much time in my life being SOOO against "diet and fitness" stuff because I feel like it is just feeding into a multi-billion dollar industry that tells women to feel bad about themselves. However, I have been into being healthy and more active lately and I can't help but kind of love the water bottle and the snacks and even the DVD will be interesting. Although I don't watch DVD's or even use my dvd player anymore so it's kind of a bummer at the same time. The polish, the perfume and the sleep mask are all super cute and I'm obsessed and totally don't need them,but I will love them just the same LOL

This was a free box for me so it's all gravy. I'd probably be middle-of-the-road if I paid for it, though.


----------



## skyflower (May 8, 2014)

I really think I'll love this box  just not sure if my family will so I've been so undecided about purchasing dupes. I enjoy products that help me lead a healthier lifestyle *preaching here* only because I've seen what happens when people are led to believe they can eat whatever they want and be as inactive as they want and science and medicine will fix a lifetime of mistakes (family history of obesity related diseases). Theres a reason pharmaceuticals are an even bigger industry than diet, fitness, etc.

I've seen the infuser bottles on these popsugar topics for a few months now, is it far better than just squeezing a wedge of citrus and throwing the rind/zest in too? My aunt got me into drinking lemon water since it's supposed to be healthy... maybe the gimmick will help my family do the same.

And the eye mask... I love them! I have a few from traveling international, but this looks much nicer and hopefully more comfortable. The ones I have from the kits on aircraft are really flimsy. And it's perfect timing since the days are getting longer and I sleep easier when it's super dark. Maybe for people north it will be even more useful.

I love workout dvds. If only my infant daughter would let me finish them... maybe having a new one will re motivate me to wake up early and exercise!

I see why there were no spoilers, at least to me nothing stands out as super exciting. But everything is solid and I can't wait for my box  maybe if there are still boxes left tomorrow I'll buy another to gift...


----------



## northwest22 (May 8, 2014)

I'm sad to not see more activity now that we know the contents. Usually we've got 10 pages of posts once we know whats in the box. Where did everyone go?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need your opinions to help me decide my own opinions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 8, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I'm sad to not see more activity now that we know the contents. Usually we've got 10 pages of posts once we know whats in the box. Where did everyone go?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need your opinions to help me decide my own opinions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha I think everyone is still gone after the site update! I actually really like this box, a little bit more because I got it free from referrals, but I loved last month's too. But, I'm not usually a perfume gal but I've been getting into it more lately, and cautiously avoiding scents that give me a headache. But this one seems like right up my alley, jasmine is one of my favorite scents, and if it also smells like the beach then that's a win. I might swap the DVD because I just am not into fitness as much as I should be, but a DVD is not going to help. Sleep mask I might use, I love the infuser bottle, and I love nail polish! So it's all pretty great for me, and even better that it didn't cost me anything!


----------



## JenTX (May 8, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> Prices and links...
> 
> 
> Hi I'm Skinny Sticks in Multi-Grain Sweet Onion ($2.99)
> ...


I won't get the lip gloss since I didn't order the resort box.

My thoughts on this box....

1 - the "big" item in this box is the perfume. I feel like fragrance is very personal and a lot of people have allergies so I'm kind of annoyed they sent this as the big item. I will give it a shot, but from the name of it, it doesn't sound very luxe. This is probably a trade/sell item.

2 - they sent me a workout DVD before (in 2012) and it's still in the wrapping and sitting in a box....

3 - very excited for the water bottle. It seems like most of you ladies are too. That said, I paid a lot more for this box than the price I could have paid for the water bottle.

4 - hoping the mask makes up for the value for me on top of the water bottle. I need to read some reviews and find out what's in there.

5 - nail polish, yay! I've been wanting to try this brand actually so I think this will be going right on to my toes when I get the box!

6 - the last item is the snacks. Haven't seen them before so I will check them when they come.


----------



## JenTX (May 8, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I won't get the lip gloss since I didn't order the resort box.
> 
> My thoughts on this box....
> 
> ...


  


Kelly Silva said:


> Haha I think everyone is still gone after the site update! I actually really like this box, a little bit more because I got it free from referrals, but I loved last month's too. But, I'm not usually a perfume gal but I've been getting into it more lately, and cautiously avoiding scents that give me a headache. But this one seems like right up my alley, jasmine is one of my favorite scents, and if it also smells like the beach then that's a win. I might swap the DVD because I just am not into fitness as much as I should be, but a DVD is not going to help. Sleep mask I might use, I love the infuser bottle, and I love nail polish! So it's all pretty great for me, and even better that it didn't cost me anything!


P.s. Totally jealous you ladies are all talking about getting it free or for very cheap with groupings. Next time there is a groupon/living social/whatever deal, I need to be in the know! Post it on the enablers thread please!

That said I am glad I got $10 off this box. Since I'm not all that excited about this month, I would have been sad if I paid full price.


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 8, 2014)

Yes. yes. yes. I was trying to go spoiler free -- but as usual, I fail. I just can't help myself. I have recently started infusing my water -- and have been looking into purchasing a water bottle. This could not have come at a better time. Pretty "undecided" on the rest of the box. Still looking forward to getting it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maenad25 (May 8, 2014)

My box was waiting for me last night.  After going through it, I am not very excited about it. The sleep mask is kind of cheap-looking. The perfume is REALLY overpowering and smells like sunscreen. I like the infusion water bottle and I **might**try the exercise DVD.  The lip gloss that i got because of the nightmare with the Resort Box was just clear.  Pretty underwhelming box. 

Here is a photo of the box:  https://flic.kr/p/nfR5EZ


----------



## elizabethrose (May 8, 2014)

I really love that sleeping mask!  But I'm sure I can find one for way cheaper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maenad25 (May 8, 2014)

The sleep mask is a really cheap printed cotton.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 8, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> The sleep mask is a really cheap printed cotton.


This is helpful in deterring me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can probably make one on my own- I just need to look through my box of materials!


----------



## jennm149 (May 8, 2014)

I generally won't buy products with the word "skinny" in their name.  My sister suffered from an ED and I've seen what happens from perpetuating "skinny" as an ideal.  Healthy, strong, properly nourished -- yes.  Skinny -- no. 

Having said that, I'm sure the snacks will get eaten.  I've been wanting to try OCC's nail polish, so I'm looking forward to that.  As for the rest of it, as much as I like the water bottle in principal, it's unlikely that I'd use it.  Nothing on earth could help the taste of water at work and I am happy drinking the water at home straight.  My husband hates the smell of coconut, so the perfume will be a "no go" for me.  We use room darkening shades, so I don't need the sleep mask, and the DVD goes straight to eBay.  Actually, I'll probably end up breaking even selling the stuff, so that's OK.

Next month, I wait for spoilers!  (ETA: By which I mean -- for other people to get their boxes so I can decide if I want one or not.  Not worth saving $10 to get a bunch of stuff I have to rehome.)


----------



## PinkShanyn (May 8, 2014)

HOLY MOLEY!!!!   

I sprayed *one* spray of the perfume to see what it smells like --- i've been apologizing to the office ALLLLLLLLL afternoon.   That shizz is STRONG!  

It *does* smell beachy to me.... but for some reason I'm envisioning the Jersey Shore more than St Tropez.   IJS.


----------



## JenTX (May 8, 2014)

PinkShanyn said:


> HOLY MOLEY!!!!
> 
> I sprayed *one* spray of the perfume to see what it smells like --- i've been apologizing to the office ALLLLLLLLL afternoon.   That shizz is STRONG!
> 
> It *does* smell beachy to me.... but for some reason I'm envisioning the Jersey Shore more than St Tropez.   IJS.


Ew. I'm not even going to try it at this point. I'm going to just trade/sell it. 

Such a sad month for Pop Sugar...


----------



## Kidclarke (May 8, 2014)

I don't like this box at all. &lt;_&lt;

I have canceled my subscription. Waiting for spoilers and seeing if you like the box seems to be the best way to go. I don't need more junk then I already have. The only thing I'll probably use is the snack and maybe the perfume.  :scared:

Was hoping there was no spoilers because it was a good box, not because it's horrible.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PinkShanyn (May 8, 2014)

I like it... that's not the issue... I'll TOTALLY use it this summer... it's just WAY strong... the packaging is misleading... it's packaged like a body spray ... it's NOT.... it's definitely a perfume... it's strong.


----------



## LisaD123 (May 8, 2014)

Is there variation in the polish colors?


----------



## northwest22 (May 8, 2014)

There usually aren't spoilers. I think they've only released two or three in the last year (for the monhly boxes.) if you wait for spoilers you probably won't be buying the boxes. For me, the spoiler last month ended up being my least favorite item from the box. It would have prevented me from ordering, but turns out I loved the other contents and was easily able to swap the eyes shadows.


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 8, 2014)

I went spoiler free this month.  My box came today.  I was really excited.  

I have watched the girls on the TV show Tone it Up.  They started their exercise business doing videos on youtube.  I think they film on the beach too.  I can't exercise with DVD's on my laptop.  So I am really excited to try their DVD.  I haven't not been able to get myself on a fitness kick.  But, I have to try this one.  Maybe this will kick start me.  Even if I only use it once.

The infuser.  I have wanted an infuser.  This is different than ones I was looking at.  I am excited to try this too.

Nail polish.  Cute name.  I am drowning in nail polish.  But, the name definitely goes with summer theme.

Perfume.  It is beachy.  I have tons of perfume but, it goes with the theme of summer.  I sprayed it on right away and it does have a coconut smell to it.  I won't wear it everyday.  But, it is fun.

Eye mask.  I was going to get one but, wanted to wait until after mother's day.  So now I have one.  Yay!

Snack.  I always like to try new snacks.  I like that it says all natural.

This box was a win for me.  Very excited to get it.  I looked at some of the posts and saw people were disappointed.  But, I think they did a nice job.  They exposed different brands and different things I may not buy for myself.  So it is a win.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 8, 2014)

For a sub that's more expensive, Popsugar will never please everyone. Hell, even if it was $20 all the time, it still would not please every person. Everyone went crazy over March's box, but I hated it and I was glad I decided not to buy it. I do however think that this month's box is a little light on value, in terms of the total cost of each individual item. I think if there was something that was a higher value, or an additional item, more people would have been happy with it.


----------



## Maryam DiMauro (May 8, 2014)

Yeah I agree but still I think pop sugar should start doing more than one box each month. Like wantable. The too faced palette is too brownish for me


----------



## Kidclarke (May 8, 2014)

I know I won't like every box, but I'd hope to at least like 1 item from it.

The too faced palette from the last one I liked, but it wears off so fast I won't be using it anymore. I guess I'd rather spend my money on stuff I'll like, but it was fun to get the 2 boxes. Nice idea, but not for me.


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 8, 2014)

I agree that boxes won't make people happy.  I think it depends on how you look at subscription boxes.  $40 for 6 surprise items is not for everyone.  I think of it as fun money.  I may end up having the box in the corner and never look at the items again.  But, it was fun to open and maybe try one or two things.

Personally, I think the value is there.  Average $6.67 for each item.  

Would I pay $6.67 to try an eye mask...maybe.  

$6.67 to try an infuser...yes.  

$6.67 to try a DVD...yes 

$6.67 to try this perfume...no...but getting this perfume for $6.67 is a value.  

$6.67 for Pool Boy nail polish...no...but, the name made me smile and think of summer which is the theme of this box.

$6.67 for snack item...no... but, this is a full-size bag which is great.

I look at is as paying for the experience and hoping to find something new.  I am impressed that many swap items for ones they do like.  I am also impressed with people who ebay items and get money back.  Now talk about value.  I still think POPSUGAR is one of the best boxes and the best values.  But, that is just my opinion.  I do like hearing what people think good and bad.  So I am looking forward to hearing what everyone thinks once they get their boxes.


----------



## Kidclarke (May 8, 2014)

Mrs30009 said:


> I agree that boxes won't make people happy.  I think it depends on how you look at subscription boxes.  $40 for 6 surprise items is not for everyone.  I think of it as fun money.  I may end up having the box in the corner and never look at the items again.  But, it was fun to open and maybe try one or two things.
> 
> Personally, I think the value is there.  Average $6.67 for each item.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree with you there. I do think POPSUGAR has the best value for boxes, even though it's more pricey then the others, but I feel like the stuff I dislike will pile up for me and it's not worth my time to have to resale those items and stuff. I might resubscribe later on when I want to try more things though. It was fun for the 2 boxes though.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbd90 (May 8, 2014)

Kidclarke said:


> I know I won't like every box, but I'd hope to at least like 1 item from it.
> 
> The too faced palette from the last one I liked, but it wears off so fast I won't be using it anymore. I guess I'd rather spend my money on stuff I'll like, but it was fun to get the 2 boxes. Nice idea, but not for me


I use a Too Face eye shadow primer that I already had and the eye shadow lasts all day for me. I live in the Midwest if that makes a difference.


----------



## nicolispicoli (May 8, 2014)

I do the ebay thing and it really pays off. I don't ever charge crazy jacked up prices, just whatever the norm seems to be. I did that for 2 items from the Fab Fit Fun box and made $50, I only paid $40 for the box and still had 7 of the 9 items in the end. It helps to justify my box addiction and honestly, I think we all find ourselves holding on to items we don't need or know inside our heads we really won't use.

But I also work in an office that has a mailroom, so getting items out isn't as much of a hassle for me as it might be for others.


----------



## jbd90 (May 8, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> My box was waiting for me last night.  After going through it, I am not very excited about it. The sleep mask is kind of cheap-looking. The perfume is REALLY overpowering and smells like sunscreen. I like the infusion water bottle and I **might**try the exercise DVD.  The lip gloss that i got because of the nightmare with the Resort Box was just clear.  Pretty underwhelming box.
> 
> Here is a photo of the box:  https://flic.kr/p/nfR5EZ


From the website it sounds that the lip gloss changes color, so the color is different on everyone. Have you tried it on your lips?


----------



## sylarana (May 8, 2014)

Just got mine as well (even though my account still says processing for some reason).

It's ok for me. I love the infuser bottle and I would have loved the nail polish if I hadn't just received Something Blue from Julep 2 days ago (an exact dupe).

I have no need for a fitness dvd (I have more than enough already and like my kinect for at home fitness). Can't stand the smell of the perfume. The eye mask feels uncomfortable (and I don't mind sleeping with light). And I've had the snack before and didn't particularly like it.

So, I'm going to ignore the fact that I paid $30 for an infuser bottle that only cost $17 and wait for my subscription to run out next month.

(I couldn't detect any color on my lips from the gloss, but it feels nice).


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

I just love the assortment of stuff and the surprise and excitement of it... even if I can't resist reading other people's spoilers before I get mine. This is only my second month, but so far I love it and have been happy with both boxes. (What I've seen of this one at least.) For me, the only reason I would unsub is to resub with a coupon.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> For a sub that's more expensive, Popsugar will never please everyone. Hell, even if it was $20 all the time, it still would not please every person. Everyone went crazy over March's box, but I hated it and I was glad I decided not to buy it. I do however think that this month's box is a little light on value, in terms of the total cost of each individual item. I think if there was something that was a higher value, or an additional item, more people would have been happy with it.


I agree.  And along those same lines, I think it is misleading and disappointing to see/know the lip product isn't going out to everybody, yet they include it in a box they know will be posted everywhere online, causing a lot of upset for subscribers.  

I understand it was a bonus for people that ordered the resort box and had issues.  They should have sent it out separately, not in a regular monthly box.  I see a lot of people mad they aren't getting one in their box, because it is being posted in pictures with no explanations all over the web.  

If the boxes all included the lip product, I think it'd be a better deal/value.  I myself was excited to get the lip stuff, until I remembered it was for resort box issues and my box wont have it.  I just hope my box shows up tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It says Tuesday on tracking, but the next step in shipping is handing it over to the post office then delivery.  Last month it arrived at post office and was out for delivery the same day it left where my box is now.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I agree.  And along those same lines, I think it is misleading and disappointing to see/know the lip product isn't going out to everybody, yet they include it in a box they know will be posted everywhere online, causing a lot of upset for subscribers.
> 
> I understand it was a bonus for people that ordered the resort box and had issues.  They should have sent it out separately, not in a regular monthly box.  I see a lot of people mad they aren't getting one in their box, because it is being posted in pictures with no explanations all over the web.
> 
> If the boxes all included the lip product, I think it'd be a better deal/value.  I myself was excited to get the lip stuff, until I remembered it was for resort box issues and my box wont have it.  I just hope my box shows up tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It says Tuesday on tracking, but the next step in shipping is handing it over to the post office then delivery.  Last month it arrived at post office and was out for delivery the same day it left where my box is now.


I did the exact same thing with the lip gloss, I got all excited and then realized I wouldn't get it. Mine says it won't be here until Wednesday but Sacramento to Phoenix does not require that much time. I'm hoping it'll get here Saturday!

ETA  aaand it's in Phoenix which means it should be here tomorrow!! :lol:


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 8, 2014)

Look at it this way, it's better to miss out on a lip gloss than spend $100 on a box that had a lot of issues. I doubt it's just a freebie to make up for late shipping, since they're sending it out to everyone who ordered, late or not. I think PS realizes that box had a lot of problems and wasn't up to par, and this is their way of making up for it. So if you're not getting the lip gloss, you're actually one of the lucky ones!


----------



## normajean2008 (May 8, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> Look at it this way, it's better to miss out on a lip gloss than spend $100 on a box that had a lot of issues. I doubt it's just a freebie to make up for late shipping, since they're sending it out to everyone who ordered, late or not. I think PS realizes that box had a lot of problems and wasn't up to par, and this is their way of making up for it. So if you're not getting the lip gloss, you're actually one of the lucky ones!


Yep, good point!  I'd have been very mad if I'd have bought that box for 100$, to me what they sent was barely worth half that.  I was bummed when I remembered I wouldn't be getting it..but more in a "aww, that sucks, oh well" kind of way.  I'm sure there will be lots of others truly mad over it though, especially the ones who didn't see the blip about it being for the resort box people.  I'm still very excited to get my box!  

----

Holy cow, I wish Pop Sugar would include some of these mango organic lollipops I got as a sample from Spirit Beauty Lounge in a future box, OMG Yum!


----------



## ikecarus (May 8, 2014)

Got my box today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unfortunately, I don't think I love it as much I loved March and April, but... since I only paid $4.95 for this, it's not so bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will probably end up putting most, if not all, items on my trade list though, lol. Also! Here's a clearer photo of everything in the box:


----------



## AshJs3 (May 8, 2014)

I think PopSugar has realized that people might get mad over things, but they'll get over it.

I do wonder if I'll get my lip gloss stuff separately since I just resubscribed yesterday.


----------



## Kidclarke (May 8, 2014)

jbd90 said:


> I use a Too Face eye shadow primer that I already had and the eye shadow lasts all day for me. I live in the Midwest if that makes a difference.


I live in Southern California, mine lasted about 2 hours before it faded. I even tried with and without primer to see if that made a difference. Could have been the elements or something both days, I loved the color pallet. I'll have to give it a 3rd try.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 8, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I'm sad to not see more activity now that we know the contents. Usually we've got 10 pages of posts once we know whats in the box. Where did everyone go?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need your opinions to help me decide my own opinions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm sad too, but I really don't like the new changes. If I use my phone it only goes to the first post of a thread or the last and you can't skip to a specific page anymore, so it's start at the beginning every time I log on or scroll backwards awkwardly through posts. Then if I use my desktop I can start from just the unread posts, but it won't let me to reply to anyone's specific post. Maybe I'm missing something or doing it wrong, but I'm having such a hard time with the new site, I almost dread logging on even for the spoilers. I miss how easy and fun it was to be active on here before. That being said- I think this months box has a nice variety of items. Not excited at all for the fitness DVD, but everything else, even if they're not for me, will make great gifts or trade items. Can't wait to actually see everything in person so I can get a better idea of what I'll really like.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 8, 2014)

Kidclarke said:


> I live in Southern California, mine lasted about 2 hours before it faded. I even tried with and without primer to see if that made a difference. Could have been the elements or something both days, I loved the color pallet. I'll have to give it a 3rd try.


That's so strange that you had problems with the Too Faced palette. I did a look with the middle row colors that matched the guide, and I was so pleasantly surprised at how well it applied, stayed on, and without primer. Even at the end of the day it didn't crease, and still looked like I just put it on. Maybe it was just a weird body chemistry thing, where results are different for everyone


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 9, 2014)

I am not too enthused about the box overall - many items seem pretty cheap, but I was surprised to find that I really like the perfume! It definitely smells like summer on the beach with coconut oil to me. I am a big fan of jasmine so maybe that's why I like it. Granted, it's not as sophisticated as Tom Ford's Jasmine, which I also have, but it's also not $175.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the brand much more than I thought I would based on its marketing and packaging.

Having said all this, the rest of the box really could not be more meh to me. I had wanted an infused water bottle, but this one seems really cheap. I'm pleased enough with the perfume though not to be to annoyed. I guess with me the thing with Popsugar is that if I like the big ticket item in the box and feel it's a good value (which this one does based on size and usefulness to me), I'm relatively happy.


----------



## northwest22 (May 9, 2014)

Does the infuser work for anything besides citrus, or is it really just a citrus reamer? The only thing I can really see wanting to add to water is cucumber, would that work?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 9, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Does the infuser work for anything besides citrus, or is it really just a citrus reamer? The only thing I can really see wanting to add to water is cucumber, would that work?


I put cucumber in mine! Not the same brand, but I'm assuming it works exactly the same.


----------



## nectarbean (May 9, 2014)

I came back for this box. I'll use everything except maybe the polish. I only add lemon or lime to my water so this bottle is perfect even though I have another. Never hurts to have extra.


----------



## JenTX (May 9, 2014)

Kidclarke said:


> I know I won't like every box, but I'd hope to at least like 1 item from it.
> 
> The too faced palette from the last one I liked, but it wears off so fast I won't be using it anymore. I guess I'd rather spend my money on stuff I'll like, but it was fun to get the 2 boxes. Nice idea, but not for me.


  


jbd90 said:


> I use a Too Face eye shadow primer that I already had and the eye shadow lasts all day for me. I live in the Midwest if that makes a difference.


  


Kelly Silva said:


> That's so strange that you had problems with the Too Faced palette. I did a look with the middle row colors that matched the guide, and I was so pleasantly surprised at how well it applied, stayed on, and without primer. Even at the end of the day it didn't crease, and still looked like I just put it on. Maybe it was just a weird body chemistry thing, where results are different for everyone


I used the palette with no primer and had no problems. I love Too Faced. Have been so impressed every time I try their products! The last few boxes have been so great for me. So much so that my husband even agreed that it was fine for me to keep paying for the subscription (which he used to think was ridiculous, so I cancelled, but then I got a couple of free boxes from referrals and got hooked). He is going to flip when he sees how awful this months box is. He will probably bug me to cancel again... Good thing I can tell him at least that I got $10 off, but I still don't think the value is there for me this Month.



nicolispicoli said:


> I do the ebay thing and it really pays off. I don't ever charge crazy jacked up prices, just whatever the norm seems to be. I did that for 2 items from the Fab Fit Fun box and made $50, I only paid $40 for the box and still had 7 of the 9 items in the end. It helps to justify my box addiction and honestly, I think we all find ourselves holding on to items we don't need or know inside our heads we really won't use.
> 
> But I also work in an office that has a mailroom, so getting items out isn't as much of a hassle for me as it might be for others.


  
I have to agree - ebay is the best for unloading your unused sub box stuff. I recently sold a whole bunch of beauty stuff in a lot and made over $300!


----------



## melanie0971 (May 9, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I used the palette with no primer and had no problems. I love Too Faced. Have been so impressed every time I try their products! The last few boxes have been so great for me. So much so that my husband even agreed that it was fine for me to keep paying for the subscription (which he used to think was ridiculous, so I cancelled, but then I got a couple of free boxes from referrals and got hooked). He is going to flip when he sees how awful this months box is. He will probably bug me to cancel again... Good thing I can tell him at least that I got $10 off, but I still don't think the value is there for me this Month.
> 
> I have to agree - ebay is the best for unloading your unused sub box stuff. I recently sold a whole bunch of beauty stuff in a lot and made over $300!


I need to do this. Do you do auctions or buy now?


----------



## JenTX (May 9, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> I need to do this. Do you do auctions or buy now?


Auction. It was great!


----------



## normajean2008 (May 10, 2014)

I got my box today, with an extra surprise!  They messed up and sent me two boxes instead of one.  I messaged them earlier to let them know and if they sent me a prepaid label I'd send it back.  They told me to keep it and gift it to a friend.

I'm using and loving the water bottle already, and I'll keep the extra one for my husband.  The extra eye mask I'll probably keep for when the first one gets worn out.  I like that it is lighter and thinner than most masks, and that the elastic isn't too tight.  I can't stand when they're tight, makes me feel trapped.  The extra polish and perfume and dvd I'll save for a gift sometime in the future. 

The only thing in the box I thought I'd love and wouldn't have to share...turns out I have to share after all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol.  The snack is SO good, and they taste a lot like funyuns/maui sweet onion ring chips.  My onion hating husband happens to love those chips, and he ended up loving this snack as well.  At least with the extra bag I will actually get to enjoy some before he hogs them all!  

Now the wait until next month's box goes for sale and I might pick up another gift box option.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I got my box today, with an extra surprise!  They messed up and sent me two boxes instead of one.  I messaged them earlier to let them know and if they sent me a prepaid label I'd send it back.  They told me to keep it and gift it to a friend.
> 
> I'm using and loving the water bottle already, and I'll keep the extra one for my husband.  The extra eye mask I'll probably keep for when the first one gets worn out.  I like that it is lighter and thinner than most masks, and that the elastic isn't too tight.  I can't stand when they're tight, makes me feel trapped.  The extra polish and perfume and dvd I'll save for a gift sometime in the future.
> 
> ...


Oh my god I LOVE those sweet maui onion chips. I cannot wait to get that. And that is so awesome you got 2!! Definitely a cool surprise.


----------



## KayEss (May 10, 2014)

I got my box today too even though I wasn't supposed to get it until next Thursday!

I am kind of disappointed in the sleep mask. It's pretty, but there is no nose covering to keep light from creeping in, and the elastic isn't adjustable, so it will probably slide around on my head (I haven't tried it on yet). Even if it's secure, it will be loose and floppy in a week or two. I wear a sleep mask every night but I'm afraid this won't be terribly useful even though it was the thing I was most excited by.

I need to get some lemons stat so I can try out that infuser. I love lemon water so I think I will have a lot of fun with this. The DVD will be fun to try, even if I only use it a few times. I have a MacBook Air with no DVD slot so I will have to figure something out I guess. The nail polish is pretty but not really an exciting item to me since I have so much and rarely use it as is.

I am very pleasantly surprised by the perfume! I hate sunscreen smells, but I enjoy this one. Definitely not an every day scent, but the coconut and jasmine are a really nice combination, and it smells pretty vanilla-ey as well. I thought I would hate this and love the eye mask and my opinions are totally reversed.

I haven't tried the sticks yet but I've had the plain ones before and liked them, and I love those Maui chips @@normajean2008 was talking about, so I am sure they will get eaten (unlike the snack mix from last month).

This box was fairly fitness focused in my opinion so I bet we get no fitness stuff next month. My six month sub is up so I have some thinking to do!


----------



## normajean2008 (May 10, 2014)

kayess said:


> I got my box today too even though I wasn't supposed to get it until next Thursday!
> 
> I am kind of disappointed in the sleep mask. It's pretty, but there is no nose covering to keep light from creeping in, and the elastic isn't adjustable, so it will probably slide around on my head (I haven't tried it on yet). Even if it's secure, it will be loose and floppy in a week or two. I wear a sleep mask every night but I'm afraid this won't be terribly useful even though it was the thing I was most excited by.
> 
> ...


I wore the sleep mask last night.  There wasn't a peep of light coming through anywhere, and it stayed on my head all night without slipping around.  I have a smaller than average head size (most adult hats are too big on me, lol), and the elastic was just tight enough.  Sleep masks in the past have always slipped off my head at some point while sleeping.  It didn't have any light peeping through at the nose area either, probably because the mask is so thin and basically molds to your face when on.  As they say in "Spanglish"...Just try on!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittylasmu (May 10, 2014)

Just got my box, yay! 

That bag of snacks is HUGE--between the PS Naturebox discount, another NB discount and these snacks, I am REALLY looking forward to 19 days from now when I can finally eat what I want again (fun oral surgery, ugh), I honestly have like 13 bags of yummy crunchy snacks just mocking me in the cabinet.

I was actually pleasantly surprised by the perfume. I very very lightly sprayed it on my wrists and you can feel it's a little oily and very scenty--but actually smells good on me and that is  HUGE bottle, so I'll be smelling like summer all summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  A little definitely goes a long way.

The nail polish, what a fun color! It's like robins eggs and turquoise had a baby, I think I'll try it this weekend.

The bottle is interesting--I'll give it a go but the quality is slightly higher than a store bought water bottle and about 5 times less thick than a nalgene--and that cap doesn't seem very waterproof, but time will tell.

The mask...looks like I bought 2 fat quarters and some lingerie elastic and sewed it up myself--the price that sells for is so ridiculously inflated for what you're getting. It's alright, but I've bought far superior masks for half the price that is listed at. Seriously, $24 so that means it took $6 to make (following the whole 4 times markup dealio which is a norm), it is honestly about $0.30 worth of material and would take all of 10 minutes to cut and sew and the pattern is very simple ( meaning that is about $1-$1.50 in labor plus $0.30 in materials, oooh, not even $2) so yeah--HUGE markup on that one. I get a little obsessive since I work in manufacturing lol But, half the price would seem more reasonable.

And the DVD--since Netflix stopped their lovely fitness videos being streamed, this will be nice. I have had some downtime due to previously mentioned oral surgery (seriously, I couldn't even flip my hair, I did it accidentally and wanted to scream) so, this will help me get back on the wagon.

Not the most disappointing box, but I think in comparison to last months which I thoroughly enjoyed, this is a downer for me.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

Got mine today! Love everything in this box. Kind of disappointed the water bottle is specifically for citrus. I wanted to try it with strawberries.

Oh and I may have already ordered a sampler pack of all 6 flavors from Hi I'm Skinny. Free shipping in May with MFS0514.


----------



## LadyManah (May 10, 2014)

LOVE my box. Everything! PS is the perfect sub for me. I should just cancel everything but PS and Memebox, lol.


----------



## Monica Sue (May 10, 2014)

i was happy about the box until i got it and the main reason is i canceled right after april yet still got charged for May when I seen spoilers i wasnt so mad about the money i didnt want to spend until i opened my box today... the perfume is not for me it makes me smell like i just left the beach which is a smell i try to wash off as soon as I leave the beach


----------



## Monica Sue (May 10, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Got mine today! Love everything in this box. Kind of disappointed the water bottle is specifically for citrus. I wanted to try it with strawberries.
> 
> Oh and I may have already ordered a sampler pack of all 6 flavors from Hi I'm Skinny. Free shipping in May with MFS0514.


if you read the insert you can put strawberries in


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> if you read the insert you can put strawberries in


Yay! I had bothered to do that yet, but you just made my day. Thanks!


----------



## northwest22 (May 10, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got my boxes (yes 2, because I was so pleased with March and April.) I don't even like the things I thought I would like.

I love the smell of coconut, but the perfume overpowers with jasmine for me and I really dislike that smell.

The mask is cheap seeming.

The DVD is probably fine, I'll keep that.

I prefer plain water, (but I'm glad we got the water bottle since so many of you wanted them.)

Nail polish. Ugh..Too much nail polish in these boxes. I can't wear nail polish at work and have enough in my subscription box collection to pain the toes of a thousand women.

Skinny sticks, okay I don't like the texture, but I really like the flavor. I'll eat those.

I also got the lip tint in my main box, since my resort box was very delayed. I am really excited about that. I haven't used it yet, but I think it will be awesome if it actually works as described.

So, I'll be swapping the contents from one box (sans DVD and chips) and I hope to sell the entire other box on eBay to recoup my money.

Oh well, hopefully next month will be better. But I am canceling that second sub.


----------



## biancardi (May 10, 2014)

Swap Thread!!
 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129500-popsugar-2014-swaps-and-trades/


----------



## Maryam DiMauro (May 10, 2014)

Hey anyone have any tips for selling this stuff on EBay? I don't want any of it maybe the perfume and the chips and the water bottle the dvd is def going on EBay prob the silver elephant thing too ( cute but really not pratical)


----------



## biancardi (May 10, 2014)

wingeyes said:


> Hey anyone have any tips for selling this stuff on EBay? I don't want any of it maybe the perfume and the chips and the water bottle the dvd is def going on EBay prob the silver elephant thing too ( cute but really not pratical)


take some good pictures.  List the item accurately, if you use the description from the company's website, make sure you attribute it.

list your terms of sale - when you will ship out, how you will ship, when payment will be made.  If you do not want to ship internationally, make sure you go into the section to block people from outside of the US to bid on your item.  I also block on other criteria as well, such as non paying buyer, low feedback.

you can go free shipping or not.   It is up to you.  Just remember that ebay will take a chuck of change from both their site and paypal.

good luck!  I try to sell my stuff there - but it goes in little spurts - I certainly have not sold a lot for 300 before!!  I cannot even shift one lot (worth over 130.00)  for 20.00 bucks!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 10, 2014)

This was my first box and I loved everything in it except the DVD, it just what get used. It should, but won't! The perfume is great, loved the eye mask and really lived the nail polish, the other stuff will get used. Overall great value for me. Got it for 10 bucks off so even better!


----------



## lauren2828 (May 10, 2014)

I canceled after I received my April box and got an email confirming my cancellation right away. I thought about resubscribing because I like everything, but I don't really need any of it and it seems silly to spend the money on stuff that probably won't get much use. Well, today I got an email saying my May box is on it's way. I checked my bank account and my card was charged $43 yesterday, even though I cancelled and I received a confirmation email saying my account is closed! I'm hoping they will refund my money because I don't really want this box (especially without a promo code). Has this happened to anyone else? I sent popsugar an email about this and I hope they respond quickly...


----------



## KayEss (May 10, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I wore the sleep mask last night.  There wasn't a peep of light coming through anywhere, and it stayed on my head all night without slipping around.  I have a smaller than average head size (most adult hats are too big on me, lol), and the elastic was just tight enough.  Sleep masks in the past have always slipped off my head at some point while sleeping.  It didn't have any light peeping through at the nose area either, probably because the mask is so thin and basically molds to your face when on.  As they say in "Spanglish"...Just try on!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So I tried it out last night. I first noticed that mine had a really strong chemical odor, but that's fairly normal with new textile items and I can just wash it in a lingerie bag the next time I do laundry. It was fairly secure but I turn over frequently at night and it did slip off. My other mask has thicker elastic and stays put. You are right that it does kind of mold to your face so I didn't have as much of a problem with light seeping in as I had thought, but the fabric is so thin that I actually had light showing through it which I did not expect. I love the concept, but my other mask works so much better for me than this one did. Oh well, it was fun to try and it's really very pretty!



mandithomas89 said:


> Got mine today! Love everything in this box. Kind of disappointed the water bottle is specifically for citrus. I wanted to try it with strawberries.
> 
> Oh and I may have already ordered a sampler pack of all 6 flavors from Hi I'm Skinny. Free shipping in May with MFS0514.


I am so tempted to do this! The only problem is that I really wouldn't eat the veggie tortilla or sweet potato flavors. I wish they had a sampler that was two bags each of the sea salt, cheddar, and onion. I am most curious about the cheddar since I have tried the sea salt and onion, but I don't want 12 bags! That's a LOT of the same flavor and I might not like it. Decisions, decisions.

ETA: I may have just finished the bag. I got my box yesterday. I am ashamed...I didn't even share! I love the flavor but the onion breath is kind of a downside.



lauren2828 said:


> I canceled after I received my April box and got an email confirming my cancellation right away. I thought about resubscribing because I like everything, but I don't really need any of it and it seems silly to spend the money on stuff that probably won't get much use. Well, today I got an email saying my May box is on it's way. I checked my bank account and my card was charged $43 yesterday, even though I cancelled and I received a confirmation email saying my account is closed! I'm hoping they will refund my money because I don't really want this box (especially without a promo code). Has this happened to anyone else? I sent popsugar an email about this and I hope they respond quickly...


If you have a confirmation, I am sure PopSugar will refund you! I wouldn't worry.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

kayess said:


> I am so tempted to do this! The only problem is that I really wouldn't eat the veggie tortilla or sweet potato flavors. I wish they had a sampler that was two bags each of the sea salt, cheddar, and onion. I am most curious about the cheddar since I have tried the sea salt and onion, but I don't want 12 bags! That's a LOT of the same flavor and I might not like it. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> ETA: I may have just finished the bag. I got my box yesterday. I am ashamed...I didn't even share! I love the flavor but the onion breath is kind of a downside.


Yeah, the veggie tortilla I'm pretty sure I'll love because I love the veggie sticks from Trader Joe's and Costco. Sweet potato I didn't think I would but someone on their facebook said they tasted like those cinammon twists as TB so I figured what the heck, might as well try it. They're kind of expensive. I considered doing the mini 100 calorie bags but I really wanted to try the cheesy ones haha.


----------



## Monica Sue (May 11, 2014)

kayess said:


> So I tried it out last night. I first noticed that mine had a really strong chemical odor, but that's fairly normal with new textile items and I can just wash it in a lingerie bag the next time I do laundry. It was fairly secure but I turn over frequently at night and it did slip off. My other mask has thicker elastic and stays put. You are right that it does kind of mold to your face so I didn't have as much of a problem with light seeping in as I had thought, but the fabric is so thin that I actually had light showing through it which I did not expect. I love the concept, but my other mask works so much better for me than this one did. Oh well, it was fun to try and it's really very pretty!
> 
> I am so tempted to do this! The only problem is that I really wouldn't eat the veggie tortilla or sweet potato flavors. I wish they had a sampler that was two bags each of the sea salt, cheddar, and onion. I am most curious about the cheddar since I have tried the sea salt and onion, but I don't want 12 bags! That's a LOT of the same flavor and I might not like it. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> ...


i canceled they wouldnt refund me all they said was sorry


----------



## KayEss (May 11, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Yeah, the veggie tortilla I'm pretty sure I'll love because I love the veggie sticks from Trader Joe's and Costco. Sweet potato I didn't think I would but someone on their facebook said they tasted like those cinammon twists as TB so I figured what the heck, might as well try it. They're kind of expensive. I considered doing the mini 100 calorie bags but I really wanted to try the cheesy ones haha.


I might just have to order an entire case of the cheddar ones despite my reservations. Their store locator only lists one grocery store which has since closed, so I don't think I can buy them anywhere near me. They're only $3 a bag with free shipping so it's not so bad, I just wish I could mix and match the flavors I like. Maybe I will shoot them an email.


----------



## Monica Sue (May 11, 2014)

lauren2828 said:


> I canceled after I received my April box and got an email confirming my cancellation right away. I thought about resubscribing because I like everything, but I don't really need any of it and it seems silly to spend the money on stuff that probably won't get much use. Well, today I got an email saying my May box is on it's way. I checked my bank account and my card was charged $43 yesterday, even though I cancelled and I received a confirmation email saying my account is closed! I'm hoping they will refund my money because I don't really want this box (especially without a promo code). Has this happened to anyone else? I sent popsugar an email about this and I hope they respond quickly...


this happened to me too all i got was an im sorry hope you get a better response....


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 11, 2014)

kayess said:


> I might just have to order an entire case of the cheddar ones despite my reservations. Their store locator only lists one grocery store which has since closed, so I don't think I can buy them anywhere near me. They're only $3 a bag with free shipping so it's not so bad, I just wish I could mix and match the flavors I like. Maybe I will shoot them an email.


Yeah, they don't even have them in my state. They have them in my hometown at this fancy grocery store I've never actually been to so I might see what the price is there when I visit next month. I wanted to buy different flavors but it seemed so expensive.


----------



## lauren2828 (May 11, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> this happened to me too all i got was an im sorry hope you get a better response....


Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did it happen this month? Well since I have a confirmation of the closed account, I might file a claim with my bank because it was an unauthorized charge. I've had a good experience with Popsugar's customer service in the past, so I hope they will make this right.


----------



## MissJexie (May 11, 2014)

Got my Box today! Much earlier than I usually get it, too! I was torn on whether or not I would like this box, but now that I have it in my hands, I think I enjoy it overall!

*Snack- *Oh gosh. Yes. Love these. Give me ALL the flavors! I lurked their site and I'm totally buying the sample pack because all the flavors sound amazzinngg!

*Water Bottle-* This is something I would probably never purchase myself, but I love the whole idea behind it, and I usually don't like flavored water, so this might be a fun and easy way to try infused water. Plus it's an easy way to have lemon iced tea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Sleep Mask-* Will I use it? Probs. Is it super cheap-feeling and has weird wonky stitches around the edge that make it look like it was made by a child? Yep. If I paid $24 for this I would be pretty angry. But hey...the idea behind it is cute and can't fault PopSugar for the lack of quality.

*DVD-* Not going to lie- I don't really "do" fitness routines. I normally put on my fitbit and go briskly walk around my neighborhood or go window shopping at the mall. However, I've been incorporating more fitness/healthy stuff into my life lately, so since this was pretty much placed in my lap, I'll give it a go!

*Polish-* YES. Let me dive into your waters, oh super gorgeous polish! This shade gets me so pumped for Summer, and I love that OCC partnered with PopSugar!

*Perfume-* I didn't know how I would feel about this perfume, but I really, really enjoy it. I definitely think it's one of those scents that's a complete hit or miss for people. Not to mention that this scent just screams SUMMERTIME BEACHES SUNGLASSES AND DAQUIRIS and that makes me super happy. I love that I only need a teeny spritz and I can smell it so strongly! I also love that this company offers a huge variety of sizes (including sample vials!) so I can try out their other scents. If all their perfumes are this potent, sign me up! I love buying a scent and knowing it will last me forever!

Overall? This box was a win for me!


----------



## normajean2008 (May 11, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Got mine today! Love everything in this box. Kind of disappointed the water bottle is specifically for citrus. I wanted to try it with strawberries.
> 
> Oh and I may have already ordered a sampler pack of all 6 flavors from Hi I'm Skinny. Free shipping in May with MFS0514.


It works with strawberries!  Just cut the green parts off, and cut them into pieces to fit into the bottom, and add your water.  I used strawberries in it last night and it was great.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 11, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> It works with strawberries!  Just cut the green parts off, and cut them into pieces to fit into the bottom, and add your water.  I used strawberries in it last night and it was great.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! I can't wait to try it.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 11, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> i canceled they wouldnt refund me all they said was sorry


Contact your bank. If you still have your confirmation that you cancelled, your bank should reverse the charges no problem.


----------



## KayEss (May 11, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> *Perfume-* I didn't know how I would feel about this perfume, but I really, really enjoy it. I definitely think it's one of those scents that's a complete hit or miss for people. Not to mention that this scent just screams SUMMERTIME BEACHES SUNGLASSES AND DAQUIRIS and that makes me super happy. I love that I only need a teeny spritz and I can smell it so strongly! I also love that this company offers a huge variety of sizes (including sample vials!) so I can try out their other scents. If all their perfumes are this potent, sign me up! I love buying a scent and knowing it will last me forever!


I just ordered some other perfumes from this company (one sample vial and two travel sizes). I was so pleasantly surprised when I smelled the St. Tropez! People said "sunscreen" and I was like "ew, blech" but it definitely smells way better than sunscreen to me. Hopefully I like the other ones just as much (or more)!

Also, good idea about the lemon iced tea!!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 11, 2014)

LOVE the infuser! I have been drinking so much water it's amazing. I've tried  it with green apples chunks, raspberry (little messy but yummy), strawberry, and lime.

I  made up a new recipe today that I love: I added a big lemon half in the bottom and then a raspberry lemonade crystal light mix to the top (cheating, maybe, but I'm ok with that) and it makes the mix so much better. Gives it a tang and tastes like the best lemonade.

Those skinny snack sticks are so good that I've eaten them all nearly. I've got to order more.


----------



## vlungu (May 12, 2014)

I also got two boxes this time around...but I did not receive my lip balm for the resort box mishaps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have that zinger bottle from a Fancy subscription a year ago.

I also have an almost identical color of Julep

The skinny fries will get eaten but are definitely not my fave.. I will probably order their other flavors though.

I will probably use the workout video.

I can't do sleep masks

and I LOVE the beach spray but I am a fragrance addict so while I like it, I can definitely see why it is overpowering for many. 

in the words of Meatloaf (yeah, probably too young to be quoting him..) .... 2 out of 6 ain't bad?


----------



## AshJs3 (May 12, 2014)

Just an FYI, I saw the skinny sticks at Target this weekend.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 12, 2014)

Lime and mint infused is really good too! Could throw some simple sugar and rum and have a mojito!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 12, 2014)

I haven't really been able to keep up with this thread but I know a lot of accounts were reactivated under the assumption that your box would be covered by referral credit. Mine was one of these accounts I have previously (last year) received 6 free boxes so I thought it was odd that my account was reactivated. So I emailed PS explaining the situation, long story short before they could get back to me I was charged for the box and it has shipped.

This is their response to me
 



> Hi Ashley,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out. You were charged for your May box as all of your referral credits have been redeemed. We do apologize for the confusion but we'd be more than happy to send you an extra item as a remedy for the confusion. Please let us know if you have any additional questions and we'd be more than happy to assist.
> 
> ...


Really not happy with this canned response since they were the ones who reactivated my account and all. For future reference though if you have received 6 free boxes your capped out no matter how many more people you refer.


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 12, 2014)

It seems like they should be rewarding people with big referrals more, else there's not so much reason to promote them after you get six boxes. 

My May box arrived at last, and I'm happy with it. 

Infuser bottle: seems well made, can't wait to try it. 

Skinny sticks: hated these, but everyone else here loved them. 

Video: seems too advanced for me, not sure if I will keep or trade

St. Tropez Dispenser: love it as a room spray

Sleep mask: looking forward to trying it, love that it's so soft

Nail polish: I like the colour and the brand is new to me

I have one of those sound machines that sounds like the ocean, to help me sleep. I think tonight I'll spray my pillow with the perfume and try out the eye mask. Maybe it'll fool me into thinking I'm by the sea!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 12, 2014)

I'm actually really glad I ended up getting this box. Here's are my thoughts:

Infuser - Love it! I've got lemon, cucumber, mint in it right now.

Mask - Ehh might use it, bf and I will be moving in together soon and he'll probably have to get up early so it might be good for those days.

Perfume - LOVE IT! I can't believe as a former perfume hater that I love the smell of this. But coconuts, jasmine, and suntan lotion is a great combination in my opinion.

Snack - So good! I may have to buy more because I'm probably going to go through this bag by myself in a few days.

Polish - I like the color, but I have yet to swatch it to see how it actually looks and how the formula is.

DVD - I know I should use this, but I just don't think I will. Will probably swap it.


----------



## MissJexie (May 12, 2014)

Did anyone else find the application of the OCC Polish a bit...goopy? I thought it was a little thick and the brush always had a crazy-amount of product on it. I spent a lot of time wiping off the brush. It's totally opaque after 2 coats and has been chip-free for 2 days now, which is great for me, as I usually get chips in the first 24 hours of wear with most polishes.

I love the color and the wear, I just found application to be a bit of a pain!


----------



## LetsGeaux (May 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Did anyone else find the application of the OCC Polish a bit...goopy? I thought it was a little thick and the brush always had a crazy-amount of product on it. I spent a lot of time wiping off the brush. It's totally opaque after 2 coats and has been chip-free for 2 days now, which is great for me, as I usually get chips in the first 24 hours of wear with most polishes.
> 
> I love the color and the wear, I just found application to be a bit of a pain!


I'm dying to see this in person. I'm attending a conference in 2 weeks &amp; planned my wardrobe around nail polish I haven't even seen....

All the talk about the water bottle is making me thirsty!!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Did anyone else find the application of the OCC Polish a bit...goopy? I thought it was a little thick and the brush always had a crazy-amount of product on it. I spent a lot of time wiping off the brush. It's totally opaque after 2 coats and has been chip-free for 2 days now, which is great for me, as I usually get chips in the first 24 hours of wear with most polishes.
> 
> I love the color and the wear, I just found application to be a bit of a pain!


OCC polishes wear like iron btw. I have been obsessed with them for a while. (no pun intended)


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 13, 2014)

I think the OCC polish looks almost exactly like Julep Something Blue, just a tad greener. My friend is getting married soon, I may send her Something Blue and keep the OCC.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think the OCC polish looks almost exactly like Julep Something Blue, just a tad greener. My friend is getting married soon, I may send her Something Blue and keep the OCC.


This OCC polish is a very close dupe to Julep's Claire also.  Pool boy is a bit more saturated than Clair, but the color is pretty close.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 13, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> OCC polishes wear like iron btw. I have been obsessed with them for a while. (no pun intended)


You aren't kidding!  I put two coats of Pool Boy on yesterday morning, no base coat, no top coat.  Cleaned, went shopping, grilled at a bbq yesterday.  Today I did heavy full duty cleaning of my apt, tons of laundry, broke down a million boxes, peeled off address labels on the boxes, cleaned out a washing machine and unclogged the bathtub.  Hardly any wear on my polish!  No chips, just a couple very very faint dents here and there.  If I'd put some top coat on you wouldn't even be able to see any flaws.


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 13, 2014)

*Please keep all mentions of trading/selling to the trade threads, per the TOS. Thank you!* 

Sad I missed this box lol


----------



## jbird1175 (May 13, 2014)

Got my box today. So happy about the infuser water bottle but ummmm....holy shite, those skinny sticks! I LOVE THEM. It's too bad the only place you can purchase them is online. I don't need a case of these things. Someone said they sort of tastes like Funyons and I agree. So good....


----------



## bookwormphotographer (May 13, 2014)

Too funny!  I tried them today and I had the same thought...funyuns.


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 13, 2014)

I just opened my box a few minutes ago and immediately could smell the perfume, which is a good thing! I use to use this body spray from Yves Rocher that was called Monoi de Tahiti or something like that and LOVED it because it smelled like sunscreen, only better. The St. Tropez Dispenser perfume is like a better version of that! Yay!

I'm also excited about the citrus zinger bottle. I just wish I had some lemons or limes laying around so I could use it tomorrow without having to run to the store.

The sleeping mask is okay. Doesn't look particularly thrilling or well made, but I'm thinking my fiance might enjoy it. He uses an old, worn out satin sleep mask we got from Bed, Bath &amp; Beyond that has gold stars and moons on it. We call it the "sleepy princess mask". Maybe this can replace it... Haha.

OCC nail polish is pretty! But I just got a very similar polish in my Julep Maven Box this month.

Looking forward to trying the snacks, but I just ate lunch so it'll be a little while!


----------



## OiiO (May 13, 2014)

lindseylouwho said:


> I just opened my box a few minutes ago and immediately could smell the perfume, which is a good thing! I use to use this body spray from Yves Rocher that was called Monoi de Tahiti or something like that and LOVED it because it smelled like sunscreen, only better. The St. Tropez Dispenser perfume is like a better version of that! Yay!
> 
> I'm also excited about the citrus zinger bottle. I just wish I had some lemons or limes laying around so I could use it tomorrow without having to run to the store.
> 
> ...


I remember that Yver Rocher spray! I also had a body oil or something from that line... When was that, back in the early 2000s or something?


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 13, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I remember that Yver Rocher spray! I also had a body oil or something from that line... When was that, back in the early 2000s or something?


Yeah, it had to have been.

Apparently they still have the line available! http://www.yvesrocherusa.com/control/monoi-2/


----------



## chachithegreat (May 13, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Got my box today. So happy about the infuser water bottle but ummmm....holy shite, those skinny sticks! I LOVE THEM. It's too bad the only place you can purchase them is online. I don't need a case of these things. Someone said they sort of tastes like Funyons and I agree. So good....


I actually found them at my local store! I'm on my second bag,


----------



## klg534 (May 13, 2014)

Did anyone elses perfume leak? I opened the box and the smell wont go anywhere, permanently in my living room FOREVER.... The box was all damp,(For the perfume) and yeah... Smelly. I dont love the perfume either and I had such high hopes for it. lol


----------



## greenflipflops (May 13, 2014)

Really loving that infuser bottle! It got tons of comments from my co-workers, lol. I can't wait to try infusing my water with lemon, blueberries, and mint next time. Might make a quick run to the supermarket tomorrow to grab the ingredients.

Not liking that perfume though. Smell was way too strong, and I didn't even use a full spritz.


----------



## OiiO (May 13, 2014)

lindseylouwho said:


> Yeah, it had to have been.
> 
> Apparently they still have the line available! http://www.yvesrocherusa.com/control/monoi-2/


The label design looks different now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (May 13, 2014)

Still loving this box! Used the mask 3x this weekend, twice on flights and 1x for a nap in my hotel. I slept like a baby. Used my infuser bottle with cucumber/lemon and strawberry/pineapple today. Loved it!! The perfume is a great scent for the day/beach/pool/summer...I'm a fan.

Looking forward to trying the nail polish, snacks &amp; DVD. This has been one of my favorite boxes to date.


----------



## KayEss (May 14, 2014)

I got a bag of lemons today and tested out the infuser. I love it! I used a whole lemon when you are really just supposed to use half, but I love lemon so it was just fine by me (and then I didn't have to keep half in the fridge for later). Yum!! I don't think I will get fancy with it. Lemons will probably be about it. Maybe with frozen fruit? Would that be weird? Either way, it's super cute and I will use it.

I also tried out my Pool Boy polish. It is indeed kind of gloopy, but it looks great once applied and it's a really nice color for summer.

My snacks are long gone. The sleep mask was a dud. I have yet to try the DVD. I love the perfume and already ordered more. 4.5/5 stars for me!


----------



## mvangundy (May 14, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Got my box today. So happy about the infuser water bottle but ummmm....holy shite, those skinny sticks! I LOVE THEM. It's too bad the only place you can purchase them is online. I don't need a case of these things. Someone said they sort of tastes like Funyons and I agree. So good....


I found them at my local Meijer!  And someone else said they saw them at Target.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 14, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> I found them at my local Meijer!  And someone else said they saw them at Target.


Ahhh! I am gonna have to check this out... I really love those snacks. I think there is a Meijer on my way home from work!

I used my water bottle last night. I had just gone shopping and had a lemon on hand. I love it!

Has anyone who received the "apology" vbeaute lip spread tried it yet? I also tried this yesterday and i really like the tint. It's almost like a stain once the gloss wears off a bit. I might consider ordering this product in the future.


----------



## Saffyra (May 14, 2014)

I got my box today and that infuser is even cooler than I thought it was going to be!  They sent a NICE one and I love how easily you can take it apart and wash it.  Seriously.  Water bottles are such a pain to wash but this will be SO easy!

Also...  I put on the perfume.

I absolutely love it.  I was careful to squirt only a little bit based on some of your comments in this thread.

I keep finding myself breathing in a little extra just so I can get more of the scent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It smells AMAZING!  I *Iove* jasmine and coconut and this is a perfect marriage of the two, in my opinion.  Love.  So summery.  So beachy.  So freaking delicious smelling!


----------



## eas00 (May 14, 2014)

I can't decide if I want to get one or not.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 14, 2014)

New Summer LE Box is up for sale... I think this is the first PS box that I'm going to skip.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 14, 2014)

This is the first one I'm skipping too. No special editions for me until the Fall box!

I say that now, but I reserve the right to retract this comment in 2 weeks when I decide to do it anyway!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 14, 2014)

I didn't care for the snacks this month, but another flavor I might get past the texture (I found them too dry, if that's possible). I also found the polish to be thick but it stays on.  It's lasted through a crossfit WOD and yoga class this week.  It's pretty durable.


----------



## eas00 (May 14, 2014)

Popsugar posted this on Instagram. Any ideas on what will be in the box?

I am thinking something with Hawaii and maybe something tourquise


----------



## jbird1175 (May 14, 2014)

Hmmm, what to do.... I tend to like the LE boxes. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Monica Sue (May 14, 2014)

seems like there will be something to make drinks with in it i could be wrong thats just what i thought about when i seen the little umbrella and lime... debating if i want to order it i was sad i missed out on the resort one but than when i seen it i was glad i hadnt gotten it... decisions, decisions...


----------



## crazykk2000 (May 14, 2014)

I'm skipping too. I've given them too much of my money lately and haven't LOVED the resort box, or April and May box. Excited to see what's in it tho!


----------



## aweheck (May 14, 2014)

Be wary on the LE boxes. I'm going to watch for spoilers, but they will have a hard time tempting me. I love, Love! The monthly PopSugar boxes, they always have different items that I can enjoy, or gift to others and I gleen a real sense of value for the price. But my first LE box, the Spring box was very disappointing to me. With a price point of $100.00 and being shipped, 3 weeks beyond my furthest expectations of having delivery, I wish I'd requested my Money Back at the time. It just didn't have the sense of value to it and the listed value of the items in the box didn't match-up to anything new or unique, especially with the inflated list prices on them. I can only hope they will Wow me this time, I'm hopeful. I'd really jump if they'd send us (that ordered the spring box) a special discount code invitation to try another LE box. I'm dreaming I know, but one can daydream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (May 14, 2014)

eas00 said:


> Popsugar posted this on Instagram. Any ideas on what will be in the box?
> 
> I am thinking something with Hawaii and maybe something tourquise


Hmmm they already put Turquoise in one of the bracelets in the spring resort LE box, wouldn't it be nice if they put a full size of the Caldrea Tea Olive Lime Body Wash? Awesome scent! The background there has Coral (pinky/orange ) shades..... Not my favorite color to wear, being a redhead it can clash. Hoping it's not going to be a prevalent color in the curiation of the box, would be more tempted by the turquoise.


----------



## Saffyra (May 14, 2014)

I probably won't bite.... I love Nina Garcia's Quarterly box too much.  I'd choose Nina over Popsugar at this point.

but I also reserve the right to change my mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Whatever is in that Summer box, its definitely heading a tropical route.

Here's what I see.

Beach Hair

Coral colored paint swatches

Polka Dotted Washi tape

Turquoise Stones

Lime flavored drink mix?

Oh, and of course Hawaii.


----------



## ChristinaM3535 (May 14, 2014)

I ordered it. It ships out a few days before my birthday and I have subbed for almost a year now and this is my first LE box. Kinda excited!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (May 15, 2014)

I'm holding off on the LE box. I'm pretty sure there was at least one (maybe 2?) spoilers with the last one before they sold out. So unless spoilers come out and they are amazing, I'll probably pass!


----------



## KayEss (May 15, 2014)

I keep buying the LE boxes and being disappointed. For 3x the cost of the monthly box, it should bring me 3x the enjoyment, and it doesn't even come close. Seeing as summer is my least favorite season, I'm definitely passing on this one.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 15, 2014)

They're so expensive and they never seem that worth it. I'm definitely waiting for possible spoilers. I already have _way_ too many things I want to buy right now lol.


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, after the fiasco with the last LE box, I'm waiting for spoilers. I wasn't really thrilled about anything that came in that box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 15, 2014)

back to may topic (since there's a thread for summer), did anyone who had the resort box already get the lippy this month (those who didn't order a monthly box)?  Or did it only come if you have a monthly box?


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 15, 2014)

mishmish said:


> back to may topic (since there's a thread for summer), did anyone who had the resort box already get the lippy this month (those who didn't order a monthly box)?  Or did it only come if you have a monthly box?


I got the email for it but haven't received it yet. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 15, 2014)

Just a heads up on discount codes--- For anybody who ordered the Nature Box subscription with the PopSugar code, there should have been a big pink circle with a discount code for PopSugar subscription boxes in your Nature Box, for 15$ off.  

I just checked to see if orders were available for June, and they are.  I tried the discount code on a June gift sub box, and it works!  Doesn't need to be a monthly sub to use it.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 15, 2014)

Those "Hi, I'm skinny" sticks are also available on Amazon for just under 4$ a bag, prime available, but they are add on items, need to buy 25$ worth of stuff (including the sticks) to get prime shipping.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 15, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Just a heads up on discount codes--- For anybody who ordered the Nature Box subscription with the PopSugar code, there should have been a big pink circle with a discount code for PopSugar subscription boxes in your Nature Box, for 15$ off.
> 
> I just checked to see if orders were available for June, and they are.  I tried the discount code on a June gift sub box, and it works!  Doesn't need to be a monthly sub to use it.


Thank you!! I completely forgot about that code! Definitely need to do that for June.


----------



## Christina Lawrence (May 15, 2014)

Are there any promo codes for the June box yet?

And I have 2 May boxes- would anybody be interested in one?


----------



## jennm149 (May 15, 2014)

On those Skinny Sticks -- as I suspected might happen, I got home from work yesterday and found the bag (full in the morning) about 3/4 empty.  My husband quite indignantly advised me that they were tasty but "full of fat and carbs, so why are they called 'skinny'?"

My suggestion that they weren't meant to be eaten by the bagful was apparently not the right response to his product review.  Thanks for the Amazon tip.  I see more of those in our future (even though I still wish they had another name.)


----------



## AshJs3 (May 15, 2014)

My box finally shipped today! I'm excited to try those skinny sticks. I secretly love Funyuns, even though they are probably made from asbestos and plastic. Hopefully these are a bit better alternative!


----------



## LetsGeaux (May 15, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> My box finally shipped today! I'm excited to try those skinny sticks. I secretly love Funyuns, even though they are probably made from asbestos and plastic. Hopefully these are a bit better alternative!


asbestos &amp; plastic  :rotfl:


----------



## Shauna999 (May 15, 2014)

I, too got the email that I'm getting the lippy &amp; no lippy as of yet. I swear in the email it said if you didn't receive a monthly box that it would still be sent. Ill give it another week or so to email them. I'm not concerned bc their CS is pretty awesome about things like this.

How does everyone like it- should I keep or toss it to the trade pile?


----------



## ItsASubInABox (May 15, 2014)

I handwashed my water bottle and the sponge left scratches in the plastic. Just a warning to anyone using their bottle!


----------



## wurly (May 16, 2014)

I knew someone who worked for Frito Lay and he told me Funyuns are considered a lower quality product line than Doritos. He didn't say why. Mysterious.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 16, 2014)

I got my lip gloss from the resort fiasco in the mail today. It came in a white padded envelope. I did get a box this month but I didn't renew until last week so I'm sure that's why it came separate.


----------



## Saffyra (May 16, 2014)

I just put strawberries and passionfruit globs in the bottom of my infuser bottle.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Tasty water!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2014)

I finally got my box the other day! (Moved, so everything mail was delayed).  I love the infuser bottle, I've been using grapefruit and really want to get some lemons and mint. The sleep mask, I know I won't ever use, but it's cute. The DVD, I need to use desperately. The skinny sticks are pretty tasty - I wouldn't buy them, but I'll definitely use them!

I'm surprised that I like he perfume, judging by the notes, I thought I would hate it! The smell reminds me of something else, but I can't figure out what!

Overall, I like the box.


----------



## wurly (May 17, 2014)

I really like the infuser. I had great cucumber juice in Mexico, and it was soooo good. I'm going to try to make some cucumber juice/water. The skinny sticks have a weird texture.


----------



## LetsGeaux (May 17, 2014)

It's finally here!

Water Bottle - very impressed with the quality

Eye Mask - not so impressed with the quality, but it will get used

Pool Boy - gonna wear it all summer

DVD - I'll try it *tomorrow* haha

Skinny Sticks - you're right: they are premium funyuns - MmMmmmmmMMM

Smellbent - too much for me.  swap pile

a GREAT box, as usual


----------



## LetsGeaux (May 17, 2014)

..........20 min later

"HI....I'll Never Be Skinny With These Sticks In My House"

see y'all after I try out my new DVD!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 17, 2014)

The little plastic ring sealing the inside of my cap on my Infuser came out and now I can't seem to get it back in without it coming out every time I open it. Did anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Katie_Kay (May 18, 2014)

Ugh. I just got my shipping notice on Friday night. Who knows when I'll get my box.  I'm so irritated by how long it takes the boxes to ship and how everyone gets their boxes at different times.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2014)

Katie_Kay said:


> Ugh. I just got my shipping notice on Friday night. Who knows when I'll get my box.  I'm so irritated by how long it takes the boxes to ship and how everyone gets their boxes at different times.


Wow, that's strange. Were you billed on time? I ask because a couple of months ago, I forgot to put money in the account I use for my subs (I use a prepaid debit) and they couldn't bill me until the next day, and my box shipped more than a week after everyone else's that month.

Waiting is definitely frustrating!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 18, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> The little plastic ring sealing the inside of my cap on my Infuser came out and now I can't seem to get it back in without it coming out every time I open it. Did anyone else have this happen?


This didn't happen for me but I notice if the infuser part of my bottle isn't tightened correctly the bottle around the washer (if it's slightly twisted or doesn't lay right), the bottle will leak.  It's kind of annoying to have to dump the contents out and re-tighten and refill.  I think the little plastic washers might be problematic for these bottles.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauren2828 (May 18, 2014)

I thought I would let all of you know that Popsugar's customer service came through and refunded my money. At first they said my subscription was still active, but when I forwarded the cancellation email they apologized and refunded me. I offered to send the May box back because they refunded me, but they let me keep it. I ordered a 3 month subscription after that because I thought it was nice that they let me keep the May box. So I'm hoping the next three months are great!


----------



## Katie_Kay (May 18, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Wow, that's strange. Were you billed on time? I ask because a couple of months ago, I forgot to put money in the account I use for my subs (I use a prepaid debit) and they couldn't bill me until the next day, and my box shipped more than a week after everyone else's that month.
> 
> Waiting is definitely frustrating!


I'm sure it's because I ordered a few days late.  I subscribed last month with the code and for some reason it made me resubscribe this month.  I wish they would have let me know at the beginning of the month that I would need to resubscribe so I could have ordered sooner.


----------



## lakeharbor (May 18, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I, too got the email that I'm getting the lippy &amp; no lippy as of yet. I swear in the email it said if you didn't receive a monthly box that it would still be sent. Ill give it another week or so to email them. I'm not concerned bc their CS is pretty awesome about things like this.
> 
> How does everyone like it- should I keep or toss it to the trade pile?


I'm in the same situation as you.  Got the resort box, but not getting the monthly boxes…..Still no lip spread.  Was wondering if I was the only one….


----------



## Baublesntreats (May 18, 2014)

lakeharbor said:


> I'm in the same situation as you.  Got the resort box, but not getting the monthly boxes…..Still no lip spread.  Was wondering if I was the only one….


I just got mine in the mail yesterday (in a white envelope).  I hadn't gotten any kind of notification about when it was supposed to ship, so I don't know how long it took to get to me.  I tried it today and really like it.  I applied it twice, and it looked like a slightly different color each time, which was pretty cool.  I like the texture too, although I can see how people might think it is sticky.


----------



## michelekch (May 19, 2014)

I just got mine in the mail yesterday also no tracking in a whit envelope


----------



## aweheck (May 19, 2014)

Got mine on Saturday, I really like it, definitely will consider ordering when I run out.


----------



## Saffyra (May 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> The little plastic ring sealing the inside of my cap on my Infuser came out and now I can't seem to get it back in without it coming out every time I open it. Did anyone else have this happen?


It did say in the label pamphlet thing that you were supposed to wash these occasionally.  So they are technically supposed to come off.  But who would want to take them off if they don't go back on!?  Now, I don't want to wash them!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It did say in the label pamphlet thing that you were supposed to wash these occasionally.  So they are technically supposed to come off.  But who would want to take them off if they don't go back on!?  Now, I don't want to wash them!


I kind of got it back in, but if you look really closely you can tell it isn't fully seated in there and sometimes comes out when I unscrew the cap, and sometimes leaks a little when I'm shaking it to mix. Not the biggest hassle, but it doesn't make sense how it came out and won't go back it all the way.


----------



## aweheck (May 19, 2014)

Wow just got notification that my May Box has been shipped. But from NY and I'm in Oregon. Okay, so it went out, hopped to NJ this evening, but get this, delivery will be June 30th, today's the 19th, it's going to take 11 days? Think I would receive a package from over seas quicker! LOL!


----------



## Katie_Kay (May 22, 2014)

I finally got my box today!  I love everything except the DVD.  I'm not sure about it yet.   The perfume smells way different than I expected.  I thought it would smell more like coconut due to everyone's comments.  I like it, but it is very ...unusual.  The nail polish is really lovely.  I can't wait to try the bottle out.  The snack bag is much bigger than I expected, which is good because these strips or whatever are really good.  Now I'm ready to get June's box.


----------



## greenflipflops (May 29, 2014)

Hey all, this isn't about this month's box but I was going through my drawer and saw that the 20% off coupon for Dogeared jewelry is expiring June 1. I have no idea if the codes are unique or what, but if anyone would like mine please PM me!


----------



## aweheck (May 30, 2014)

Wow what a letdown! I was so excited! then majorly disappointed to get my May box today. :/

I feel like I'm having bad luck with my boxes this month! (Glad this month is about over!) Last week I get my Social Bliss Stylebox with the LiftFusion face treatment a exploded gross mess, now my PopSugar box comes today with 1/2 of it missing! So I open it and there's the description card the DVD, and the chips and cool infuser water bottle and that's it! I'm like pulling out the tissue, looking, not believing, Ughhhh! So NOT! a good start to my day at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just emailed customer service, so so so so praying they aren't out of the Smell Bent perfume or Poolboy nail polish! I was looking forward to those the most! That scent sounds exactly like something I would love and the Poolboy shade , cool name and from what I've read here has excellent wearability. I was looking forward to giving a try on the face mask, I hate any light sneaking in when I sleep and we just bought a trailer and I thought it would be helpful when we go camping and I don't feel like waking up at 5 am. (Praying) Please, Please! PopSugar come up with the exact missing items! Pretty Please!


----------



## catipa (May 30, 2014)

aweheck said:


> Wow what a letdown! I was so excited! then majorly disappointed to get my May box today. :/
> 
> I feel like I'm having bad luck with my boxes this month! (Glad this month is about over!) Last week I get my Social Bliss Stylebox with the LiftFusion face treatment a exploded gross mess, now my PopSugar box comes today with 1/2 of it missing! So I open it and there's the description card the DVD, and the chips and cool infuser water bottle and that's it! I'm like pulling out the tissue, looking, not believing, Ughhhh! So NOT! a good start to my day at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just emailed customer service, so so so so praying they aren't out of the Smell Bent perfume or Poolboy nail polish! I was looking forward to those the most! That scent sounds exactly like something I would love and the Poolboy shade , cool name and from what I've read here has excellent wearability. I was looking forward to giving a try on the face mask, I hate any light sneaking in when I sleep and we just bought a trailer and I thought it would be helpful when we go camping and I don't feel like waking up at 5 am. (Praying) Please, Please! PopSugar come up with the exact missing items! Pretty Please!


I am sorry you box was missing items, that sucks!  For the April box, my palette came all smashed up.  I emailed CS and they sent out a new one, except it was the eyeliner from the resort box.  I emailed them back and they let me keep the eyeliner and sent out another palette and a small gift-the set of coasters from a previous box.  Well my palette was smashed again, so the CS let me choose any item I wanted from a previous box!!!  They really went the extra mile to make things right for me and I am sure they will for you too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (May 30, 2014)

catipa said:


> I am sorry you box was missing items, that sucks!  For the April box, my palette came all smashed up.  I emailed CS and they sent out a new one, except it was the eyeliner from the resort box.  I emailed them back and they let me keep the eyeliner and sent out another palette and a small gift-the set of coasters from a previous box.  Well my palette was smashed again, so the CS let me choose any item I wanted from a previous box!!! They really went the extra mile to make things right for me and I am sure they will for you too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


. I hope so! Sounds like they tried to do right by you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It just seems like forever that I have been waiting/looking forward to this box and reading about everyone getting theirs and what the thought of everything, like a long time ago! trying to be patient.! But seems like everyone has been talking about the June box for weeks now. Okay, I need to stop the whining.... Need to put on the patience mode and hope CS comes through!


----------



## aweheck (May 30, 2014)

I'm impressed! I already received an email from Popsugar with an apology, and saying they would ship the missing items out to me and also a warning it could be two weeks before I get them. So glad they are not out of those items! Think I will setup a mani-pedi appointment for a bit after that time and take the "Pool-boy"" with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> will make waiting a bit easier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (May 31, 2014)

Pool boy is officially my fav color right now- so funny- me, my mom, my sis &amp; my bestie all did mani &amp; pedis with it- such am awesome summer color! Looks super super cute with the stack bracelets from PS LE Resort Box!!!


----------



## aweheck (May 31, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Pool boy is officially my fav color right now- so funny- me, my mom, my sis &amp; my bestie all did mani &amp; pedis with it- such am awesome summer color! Looks super super cute with the stack bracelets from PS LE Resort Box!!!


 Awesome! Thanks for the tip on the bracelets! I will plan to wear them for the pool-boy mani/pedi appointment!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

